# West Hill GC Monday 1st October 2018 (Day Before H4H)



## Lincoln Quaker (Nov 14, 2017)

Monday 1st October tee times from 13.00 (sunset time is 18.39 so plenty of light)

West Hill Golf Club Woking https://www.westhillgc.co.uk/



A previous H4H venue.

Sandwiches included before play and no food after as Fish will be organising the usual curry night.Always fancied a return visit since the H4H day as we never got the best weather that day.

Richart has had a chat with the management at West Hill and got us this package for Â£60 each so a real saving from the Â£95 green fee price so top marks Rich :thup: Oh and they have promised no greens maintenance for that day

So we have around 48 places for this one so priority will be given to those that are going to the H4H day, if you are not going to the H4H day then please stick your name down as a reserve for now please.

Â£10 deposit secures your place, should you withdraw then the Â£10 will be donated to H4H, PayPal is glynroddy@gmail.com if you need my bank details then PM me :thup: 

So Â£10 now and the other Â£50 to be paid before the 1st September 2018.Names below please.

1. LQ


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 14, 2017)

1. LQ
2. Liverpoolphil


----------



## dufferman (Nov 14, 2017)

1. LQ
2. Liverpoolphil
3. Dufferman


----------



## DRW (Nov 14, 2017)

1. LQ
2. Liverpoolphil
3. Dufferman
4. DarrenWilliams  (Â£10 just paid)

Edit, In my excitement forgot to say thanks to all involved for the opportunity to play another great course, thanks.


----------



## User2021 (Nov 14, 2017)

1. LQ
2. Liverpoolphil
3. Dufferman
4. DarrenWilliams  (Â£10 just paid)
5. Jobr1850 ( PP deposit sent)


Thanks for organising


----------



## Liverbirdie (Nov 14, 2017)

1. LQ
 2. Liverpoolphil
 3. Dufferman
 4. DarrenWilliams  (Â£10 just  paid)
 5. Jobr1850 ( PP deposit sent)
6. Liverbirdie
7.


----------



## richart (Nov 14, 2017)

Liverbirdie said:



			1. LQ
 2. Liverpoolphil
 3. Dufferman
 4. DarrenWilliams  (Â£10 just  paid)
 5. Jobr1850 ( PP deposit sent)
6. Liverbirdie
7.
		
Click to expand...

Could a kind person add me please.:thup:


----------



## DRW (Nov 14, 2017)

1. LQ
 2. Liverpoolphil
 3. Dufferman
 4. DarrenWilliams  (Â£10 just  paid)
 5. Jobr1850 ( PP deposit sent)
6. Liverbirdie
7. Richart


----------



## richart (Nov 14, 2017)

DarrenWilliams said:



			1. LQ
 2. Liverpoolphil
 3. Dufferman
 4. DarrenWilliams  (Â£10 just  paid)
 5. Jobr1850 ( PP deposit sent)
6. Liverbirdie
7. Richart
		
Click to expand...

Cheers Darren, always a gent.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Nov 14, 2017)

1. LQ
 2. Liverpoolphil
 3. Dufferman
 4. DarrenWilliams  (Â£10 just   paid)
 5. Jobr1850 ( PP deposit sent)
 6. Liverbirdie
 7. Richart       
8. Jocko
9. Some big fat scouser
10.

Hopefully a few more NW'erners to follow.:thup:


----------



## Dando (Nov 14, 2017)

1. LQ
2. Liverpoolphil
3. Dufferman
4. DarrenWilliams (Â£10 just paid)
5. Jobr1850 ( PP deposit sent)
6. Liverbirdie
7. Richart 
8. Jocko
9. Some big fat scouser
10.Dando


----------



## JamesR (Nov 14, 2017)

1. LQ
2. Liverpoolphil
3. Dufferman
4. DarrenWilliams (Â£10 just paid)
5. Jobr1850 ( PP deposit sent)
6. Liverbirdie
7. Richart 
8. Jocko
9. Some big fat scouser
10.Dando
11. JamesR


----------



## Twire (Nov 14, 2017)

1. LQ
2. Liverpoolphil
3. Dufferman
4. DarrenWilliams (Â£10 just paid)
5. Jobr1850 ( PP deposit sent)
6. Liverbirdie
7. Richart 
8. Jocko
9. Some big fat scouser
10.Dando
11. JamesR
12. Twire


----------



## Imurg (Nov 14, 2017)

1. LQ
2. Liverpoolphil
3. Dufferman
4. DarrenWilliams (Â£10 just paid)
5. Jobr1850 ( PP deposit sent)
6. Liverbirdie
7. Richart 
8. Jocko
9. Some big fat scouser
10.Dando
11. JamesR
12. Twire
13. Imurg
 14. Fragger,


----------



## richart (Nov 14, 2017)

I played West Hill last week and the course is in great condition. They have had all the bunkers upgraded with new sand, re-shaped, and a lot of them have heather on the top. They look like bunkers at Sunningdale, Swinley. There is a new practice ground, which obvioulsy I didn't try out. Greens were really good, and they have promised no course maintenance the day we play !!

The club have given us a great deal, as the cheapest society rate in October is Â£85.

Looks like we should get a good turn out, and a big thanks to Glyn for agreeing to organise the day.:thup:


----------



## sam85 (Nov 14, 2017)

1. LQ
2. Liverpoolphil
3. Dufferman
4. DarrenWilliams (Â£10 just paid)
5. Jobr1850 ( PP deposit sent)
6. Liverbirdie
7. Richart 
8. Jocko
9. Some big fat scouser
10.Dando
11. JamesR
12. Twire
13. Imurg
14. Fragger
15. Sam85


----------



## Crow (Nov 14, 2017)

1. LQ
2. Liverpoolphil
3. Dufferman
4. DarrenWilliams (Â£10 just paid)
5. Jobr1850 ( PP deposit sent)
6. Liverbirdie
7. Richart 
8. Jocko
9. Some big fat scouser
10.Dando
11. JamesR
12. Twire
13. Imurg
14. Fragger
15. Sam85
16. Crow


----------



## JamesR (Nov 14, 2017)

richart said:



			... a big thanks to Glyn for agreeing to organise the day.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Agreed - I'm looking forward to playing it without mahoosive holes in the greens and teeming rain


----------



## Liverbirdie (Nov 14, 2017)

1. LQ
 2. Liverpoolphil
 3. Dufferman
 4. DarrenWilliams (Â£10 just  paid)
 5. Jobr1850 ( PP deposit sent)
 6. Liverbirdie
 7. Richart 
 8. Jocko
 9. Some big fat scouser
 10.Dando
 11. JamesR
 12.  Twire
 13. Imurg
 14. Fragger
 15. Sam85
 16. Crow       
17. Birchy bailerfield
18.


----------



## Twire (Nov 14, 2017)

1. LQ
2. Liverpoolphil
3. Dufferman
4. DarrenWilliams (Â£10 just paid)
5. Jobr1850 ( PP deposit sent)
6. Liverbirdie
7. Richart 
8. Jocko
9. Some big fat scouser
10.Dando
11. JamesR
12. Twire
13. Imurg
14. Fragger
15. Sam85
16. Crow 
17. Birchy bailerfield
18. Paulw4701


----------



## Junior (Nov 14, 2017)

1. LQ
2. Liverpoolphil
3. Dufferman
4. DarrenWilliams (Â£10 just paid)
5. Jobr1850 ( PP deposit sent)
6. Liverbirdie
7. Richart 
8. Jocko
9. Some big fat scouser
10.Dando
11. JamesR
12. Twire
13. Imurg
14. Fragger
15. Sam85
16. Crow 
17. Birchy bailerfield
18. Paulw4701
19. Junior


----------



## SteveW86 (Nov 14, 2017)

1. LQ
2. Liverpoolphil
3. Dufferman
4. DarrenWilliams (Â£10 just paid)
5. Jobr1850 ( PP deposit sent)
6. Liverbirdie
7. Richart 
8. Jocko
9. Some big fat scouser
10.Dando
11. JamesR
12. Twire
13. Imurg
14. Fragger
15. Sam85
16. Crow 
17. Birchy bailerfield
18. Paulw4701
19. Junior
20.SteveW86


----------



## Liverbirdie (Nov 14, 2017)

1. LQ
 2. Liverpoolphil
 3. Dufferman
 4. DarrenWilliams (Â£10 just  paid)
 5. Jobr1850 ( PP deposit sent)
 6. Liverbirdie
 7. Richart 
 8. Jocko
 9. Sensitive ickle soul from the pewl.
 10.Dando
 11. JamesR
 12.  Twire
 13. Imurg
 14. Fragger  (Â£10 Paid)
 15. Sam85
 16. Crow 
 17. Birchy  bailerfield
 18. Paulw4701
 19. Junior
 20.SteveW86


----------



## anotherdouble (Nov 14, 2017)

1. LQ
2. Liverpoolphil
3. Dufferman
4. DarrenWilliams (Â£10 just paid)
5. Jobr1850 ( PP deposit sent)
6. Liverbirdie
7. Richart 
8. Jocko
9. Sensitive ickle soul from the pewl.
10.Dando
11. JamesR
12. Twire
13. Imurg
14. Fragger (Â£10 Paid)
15. Sam85
16. Crow 
17. Birchy bailerfield
18. Paulw4701
19. Junior
20.SteveW86
21. Anotherdouble


----------



## TheDiablo (Nov 14, 2017)

1. LQ
2. Liverpoolphil
3. Dufferman
4. DarrenWilliams (Â£10 just paid)
5. Jobr1850 ( PP deposit sent)
6. Liverbirdie
7. Richart 
8. Jocko
9. Sensitive ickle soul from the pewl.
10.Dando
11. JamesR
12. Twire
13. Imurg
14. Fragger (Â£10 Paid)
15. Sam85
16. Crow 
17. Birchy bailerfield
18. Paulw4701
19. Junior
20.SteveW86
21. Anotherdouble
22. TheDiablo


----------



## pokerjoke (Nov 14, 2017)

anotherdouble said:



			1. LQ
2. Liverpoolphil
3. Dufferman
4. DarrenWilliams (Â£10 just paid)
5. Jobr1850 ( PP deposit sent)
6. Liverbirdie
7. Richart 
8. Jocko
9. Sensitive ickle soul from the pewl.
10.Dando
11. JamesR
12. Twire
13. Imurg
14. Fragger (Â£10 Paid)
15. Sam85
16. Crow 
17. Birchy bailerfield
18. Paulw4701
19. Junior
20.SteveW86
21. Anotherdouble
		
Click to expand...

22. Pokerjoke
23 Pete52 [Pokerjokes dad]


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Nov 14, 2017)

1. LQ
2. Liverpoolphil
3. Dufferman
4. DarrenWilliams (Â£10 just paid)
5. Jobr1850 ( PP deposit sent)
6. Liverbirdie
7. Richart 
8. Jocko
9. Sensitive ickle soul from the pewl.
10.Dando
11. JamesR
12. Twire
13. Imurg
14. Fragger (Â£10 Paid)
15. Sam85
16. Crow 
17. Birchy bailerfield
18. Paulw4701
19. Junior
20.SteveW86
21. Anotherdouble
22. TheDiablo
23. Pokerjoke
24 Pete52 [Pokerjokes dad]


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Nov 14, 2017)

TheDiablo said:



			1. LQ
2. Liverpoolphil
3. Dufferman
4. DarrenWilliams (Â£10 just paid)
5. Jobr1850 ( PP deposit sent)
6. Liverbirdie
7. Richart 
8. Jocko
9. Sensitive ickle soul from the pewl.
10.Dando
11. JamesR
12. Twire
13. Imurg
14. Fragger (Â£10 Paid)
15. Sam85
16. Crow 
17. Birchy bailerfield
18. Paulw4701
19. Junior
20.SteveW86
21. Anotherdouble
22. TheDiablo
23. Pokerjoke
24. Pokerjoke's dad
25. Drive4show
		
Click to expand...

I'll stick my name down now that the fat scouse bloke has dropped out


----------



## Piece (Nov 14, 2017)

1. LQ
2. Liverpoolphil
3. Dufferman
4. DarrenWilliams (Â£10 just paid)
5. Jobr1850 ( PP deposit sent)
6. Liverbirdie
7. Richart 
8. Jocko
9. Sensitive ickle soul from the pewl.
10.Dando
11. JamesR
12. Twire
13. Imurg
14. Fragger (Â£10 Paid)
15. Sam85
16. Crow 
17. Birchy bailerfield
18. Paulw4701
19. Junior
20.SteveW86
21. Anotherdouble
22. TheDiablo
23. Pokerjoke
24. Pokerjoke's dad
25. Drive4show
26. Piece


----------



## CVG (Nov 14, 2017)

piece said:



			1. Lq
2. Liverpoolphil
3. Dufferman
4. Darrenwilliams (Â£10 just paid)
5. Jobr1850 ( pp deposit sent)
6. Liverbirdie
7. Richart 
8. Jocko
9. Sensitive ickle soul from the pewl.
10.dando
11. Jamesr
12. Twire
13. Imurg
14. Fragger (Â£10 paid)
15. Sam85
16. Crow 
17. Birchy bailerfield
18. Paulw4701
19. Junior
20.stevew86
21. Anotherdouble
22. Thediablo
23. Pokerjoke
24. Pokerjoke's dad
25. Drive4show
26. Piece
		
Click to expand...

27. Cvg


----------



## Twire (Nov 14, 2017)

1. LQ
2. Liverpoolphil
3. Dufferman
4. DarrenWilliams (Â£10 just paid)
5. Jobr1850 ( PP deposit sent)
6. Liverbirdie
7. Richart 
8. Jocko
9. Sensitive ickle soul from the pewl.
10.Dando
11. JamesR
12. Twire
13. Imurg
14. Fragger (Â£10 Paid)
15. Sam85
16. Crow 
17. Birchy bailerfield
18. Paulw4701
19. Junior
20.SteveW86
21. Anotherdouble
22. TheDiablo
23. Pokerjoke
24. Pokerjoke's dad
25. Drive4show
26. Piece
27. CVG


----------



## 2blue (Nov 14, 2017)

1. LQ
2. Liverpoolphil
3. Dufferman
4. DarrenWilliams (Â£10 just paid)
5. Jobr1850 ( PP deposit sent)
6. Liverbirdie
7. Richart 
8. Jocko
9. Sensitive ickle soul from the pewl.
10.Dando
11. JamesR
12. Twire
13. Imurg
14. Fragger (Â£10 Paid)
15. Sam85
16. Crow 
17. Birchy bailerfield
18. Paulw4701
19. Junior
20.SteveW86
21. Anotherdouble
22. TheDiablo
23. Pokerjoke
24. Pokerjoke's dad
25. Drive4show
26. Piece
27. CVG
28. 2Blue -Â£10 by Paypal


----------



## Badger (Nov 14, 2017)

1. LQ
2. Liverpoolphil
3. Dufferman
4. DarrenWilliams (Â£10 just paid)
5. Jobr1850 ( PP deposit sent)
6. Liverbirdie
7. Richart 
8. Jocko
9. Sensitive ickle soul from the pewl.
10.Dando
11. JamesR
12. Twire
13. Imurg
14. Fragger (Â£10 Paid)
15. Sam85
16. Crow 
17. Birchy bailerfield
18. Paulw4701
19. Junior
20.SteveW86
21. Anotherdouble
22. TheDiablo
23. Pokerjoke
24. Pokerjoke's dad
25. Drive4show
26. Piece
27. CVG
28. 2Blue -Â£10 by Paypal
29. Badger


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 14, 2017)

Badger said:



			1. LQ
2. Liverpoolphil
3. Dufferman
4. DarrenWilliams (Â£10 just paid)
5. Jobr1850 ( PP deposit sent)
6. Liverbirdie
7. Richart 
8. Jocko
9. Sensitive ickle soul from the pewl.
10.Dando
11. JamesR
12. Twire
13. Imurg
14. Fragger (Â£10 Paid)
15. Sam85
16. Crow 
17. Birchy bailerfield
18. Paulw4701
19. Junior
20.SteveW86
21. Anotherdouble
22. TheDiablo
23. Pokerjoke
24. Pokerjoke's dad
25. Drive4show
26. Piece
27. CVG
28. 2Blue -Â£10 by Paypal
29. Badger
		
Click to expand...

Â£10 paid. Can't wait to play there again. Thanks for sorting


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 14, 2017)

1. LQ
2. Liverpoolphil
3. Dufferman
4. DarrenWilliams (Â£10 just paid)
5. Jobr1850 ( PP deposit sent)
6. Liverbirdie
7. Richart 
8. Jocko
9. Sensitive ickle soul from the pewl.
10.Dando
11. JamesR
12. Twire
13. Imurg
14. Fragger (Â£10 Paid)
15. Sam85
16. Crow 
17. Birchy bailerfield
18. Paulw4701
19. Junior
20.SteveW86
21. Anotherdouble
22. TheDiablo
23. Pokerjoke
24. Pokerjoke's dad
25. Drive4show
26. Piece
27. CVG
28. 2Blue -Â£10 by Paypal
29. Badger
30. Kraxx
31. Khamelion
32. Hacker Hughes


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Nov 14, 2017)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Â£10 paid. Can't wait to play there again. Thanks for sorting
		
Click to expand...

You haven't put your name down Homer


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Nov 14, 2017)

1. LQ
2. Liverpoolphil
3. Dufferman
4. DarrenWilliams (Â£10 just paid)
5. Jobr1850 ( PP deposit sent)
6. Liverbirdie
7. Richart 
8. Jocko
9. Sensitive ickle soul from the pewl.
10.Dando
11. JamesR
12. Twire
13. Imurg
14. Fragger (Â£10 Paid)
15. Sam85
16. Crow 
17. Birchy bailerfield
18. Paulw4701
19. Junior
20.SteveW86
21. Anotherdouble
22. TheDiablo
23. Pokerjoke
24. Pokerjoke's dad
25. Drive4show
26. Piece
27. CVG
28. 2Blue -Â£10 by Paypal
29. Badger
30. Kraxx
31. Khamelion
32. Hacker Hughes
33. Homer


----------



## richart (Nov 14, 2017)

Could someone add Homer to the list please. Cheers


----------



## richart (Nov 14, 2017)

richart said:



			Could someone add Homer to the list please. Cheers
		
Click to expand...

 Good job you are on the ball Glyn. :thup:


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 14, 2017)

richart said:



			I played West Hill last week and the course is in great condition. They have had all the bunkers upgraded with new sand, re-shaped, and a lot of them have heather on the top. They look like bunkers at Sunningdale, Swinley. There is a new practice ground, which obvioulsy I didn't try out. Greens were really good, and they have promised no course maintenance the day we play !!

The club have given us a great deal, as the cheapest society rate in October is Â£85.

Looks like we should get a good turn out, and a big thanks to Glyn for agreeing to organise the day.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Can only Echo what Rich said - the course was in lovely condition, greens were very good and all the bunker work looked very good - always a favourite course and well worth a visit for anyone who hasnâ€™t played it


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Nov 14, 2017)

Can I bring Louise along and we'll make it foursomes?

#playedtwicewontwice


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Nov 14, 2017)

drive4show said:



			Can I bring Louise along and we'll make it foursomes?

#playedtwicewontwice



Click to expand...

So what you are saying to everyone on the forum is that you cant win on your own


----------



## mikejohnchapman (Nov 14, 2017)

1. LQ
2. Liverpoolphil
3. Dufferman
4. DarrenWilliams (Â£10 just paid)
5. Jobr1850 ( PP deposit sent)
6. Liverbirdie
7. Richart
8. Jocko
9. Sensitive ickle soul from the pewl.
10.Dando
11. JamesR
12. Twire
13. Imurg
14. Fragger (Â£10 Paid)
15. Sam85
16. Crow
17. Birchy bailerfield
18. Paulw4701
19. Junior
20.SteveW86
21. Anotherdouble
22. TheDiablo
23. Pokerjoke
24. Pokerjoke's dad
25. Drive4show
26. Piece
27. CVG
28. 2Blue -Â£10 by Paypal
29. Badger
30. Kraxx
31. Khamelion
32. Hacker Hughes
33. Homer 
34. mikejohnchapman


----------



## richart (Nov 14, 2017)

drive4show said:



			Can I bring Louise along and we'll make it foursomes?

#playedtwicewontwice



Click to expand...

I understood the dream team had taken a few hammerings recently. Is Louise still playing off plus 3 ? Think that means she needs to give me and Smiffy 14 shots each.:whoo:


----------



## Bigfoot (Nov 14, 2017)

1. LQ
2. Liverpoolphil
3. Dufferman
4. DarrenWilliams (Â£10 just paid)
5. Jobr1850 ( PP deposit sent)
6. Liverbirdie
7. Richart
8. Jocko
9. Sensitive ickle soul from the pewl.
10.Dando
11. JamesR
12. Twire
13. Imurg
14. Fragger (Â£10 Paid)
15. Sam85
16. Crow
17. Birchy bailerfield
18. Paulw4701
19. Junior
20.SteveW86
21. Anotherdouble
22. TheDiablo
23. Pokerjoke
24. Pokerjoke's dad
25. Drive4show
26. Piece
27. CVG
28. 2Blue -Â£10 by Paypal
29. Badger
30. Kraxx
31. Khamelion
32. Hacker Hughes
33. Homer 
34. mikejohnchapman
35. Bigfoot


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Nov 14, 2017)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			So what you are saying to everyone on the forum is that you cant win on your own 

Click to expand...




richart said:



			I understood the dream team had taken a few hammerings recently. Is Louise still playing off plus 3 ? Think that means she needs to give me and Smiffy 14 shots each.:whoo:
		
Click to expand...

Would you guys like to come round and polish my trophies sometime?  

I'll show you our names on the board when we are there   :thup:

:whoo:


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Nov 14, 2017)

1. LQ
2. Liverpoolphil
3. Dufferman
4. DarrenWilliams (Â£10 just paid)
5. Jobr1850 ( PP deposit sent)
6. Liverbirdie
7. Richart
8. Jocko
9. Sensitive ickle soul from the pewl.
10.Dando
11. JamesR
12. Twire
13. Imurg
14. Fragger (Â£10 Paid)
15. Sam85
16. Crow
17. Birchy bailerfield
18. Paulw4701
19. Junior
20.SteveW86
21. Anotherdouble
22. TheDiablo
23. Pokerjoke
24. Pokerjoke's dad
25. Drive4show
26. Piece
27. CVG
28. 2Blue -Â£10 by Paypal
29. Badger
30. Kraxx
31. Khamelion
32. Hacker Hughes
33. Homer 
34. mikejohnchapman
35. Bigfoot
36. Matty6
 37.GG26
38 Fish


----------



## richart (Nov 14, 2017)

drive4show said:



			Would you guys like to come round and polish my trophies sometime?  

I'll show you our names on the board when we are there   :thup:

:whoo:
		
Click to expand...

Is that some sort of euphemism ?

I did look for your name on the honours board, but no sign. Is the board in the ladies changing room ?


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Nov 14, 2017)

You have an email Rich


----------



## Imurg (Nov 14, 2017)

1. LQ
2. Liverpoolphil
3. Dufferman
4. DarrenWilliams (Â£10 just paid)
5. Jobr1850 ( PP deposit sent)
6. Liverbirdie
7. Richart
8. Jocko
9. Sensitive ickle soul from the pewl.
10.Dando
11. JamesR
12. Twire
13. Imurg Â£10 paid via PP
14. Fragger (Â£10 Paid)
15. Sam85
16. Crow
17. Birchy bailerfield
18. Paulw4701
19. Junior
20.SteveW86
21. Anotherdouble
22. TheDiablo
23. Pokerjoke
24. Pokerjoke's dad
25. Drive4show
26. Piece
27. CVG Â£10 paid via PP
28. 2Blue -Â£10 by Paypal
29. Badger
30. Kraxx
31. Khamelion
32. Hacker Hughes
33. Homer 
34. mikejohnchapman
35. Bigfoot
36. Matty6
 37.GG26
38 Fish


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 14, 2017)

1. LQ
2. Liverpoolphil
3. Dufferman
4. DarrenWilliams (Â£10 just paid)
5. Jobr1850 ( PP deposit sent)
6. Liverbirdie
7. Richart
8. Jocko
9. Sensitive ickle soul from the pewl.
10.Dando
11. JamesR
12. Twire
13. Imurg Â£10 paid via PP
14. Fragger (Â£10 Paid)
15. Sam85
16. Crow
17. Birchy bailerfield
18. Paulw4701
19. Junior
20.SteveW86
21. Anotherdouble
22. TheDiablo
23. Pokerjoke
24. Pokerjoke's dad
25. Drive4show
26. Piece
27. CVG Â£10 paid via PP
28. 2Blue -Â£10 by Paypal
29. Badger
30. Kraxx
31. Khamelion
32. Hacker Hughes
33. Homer 
34. mikejohnchapman
35. Bigfoot
36. Matty6
37. GG26
38. Fish
39. Blue in Munich

If we are oversubscribed I can drop out & host 3 at mine, if I'm not required I'll join the masses.


----------



## richart (Nov 14, 2017)

Blue in Munich said:



1. LQ
2. Liverpoolphil
3. Dufferman
4. DarrenWilliams (Â£10 just paid)
5. Jobr1850 ( PP deposit sent)
6. Liverbirdie
7. Richart
8. Jocko
9. Sensitive ickle soul from the pewl.
10.Dando
11. JamesR
12. Twire
13. Imurg Â£10 paid via PP
14. Fragger (Â£10 Paid)
15. Sam85
16. Crow
17. Birchy bailerfield
18. Paulw4701
19. Junior
20.SteveW86
21. Anotherdouble
22. TheDiablo
23. Pokerjoke
24. Pokerjoke's dad
25. Drive4show
26. Piece
27. CVG Â£10 paid via PP
28. 2Blue -Â£10 by Paypal
29. Badger
30. Kraxx
31. Khamelion
32. Hacker Hughes
33. Homer 
34. mikejohnchapman
35. Bigfoot
36. Matty6
37. GG26
38. Fish
39. Blue in Munich

If we are oversubscribed I can drop out & host 3 at mine, if I'm not required I'll join the masses. 



Click to expand...

 You are a good man Richard.:thup: 

I am happy to give up my place as have played West Hill many times, and no doubt will play it many more.


----------



## Cake (Nov 14, 2017)

1. LQ
2. Liverpoolphil
3. Dufferman
4. DarrenWilliams (Â£10 just paid)
5. Jobr1850 ( PP deposit sent)
6. Liverbirdie
7. Richart
8. Jocko
9. Sensitive ickle soul from the pewl.
10.Dando
11. JamesR
12. Twire
13. Imurg Â£10 paid via PP
14. Fragger (Â£10 Paid)
15. Sam85
16. Crow
17. Birchy bailerfield
18. Paulw4701
19. Junior
20.SteveW86
21. Anotherdouble
22. TheDiablo
23. Pokerjoke
24. Pokerjoke's dad
25. Drive4show
26. Piece
27. CVG Â£10 paid via PP
28. 2Blue -Â£10 by Paypal
29. Badger
30. Kraxx
31. Khamelion
32. Hacker Hughes
33. Homer 
34. mikejohnchapman
35. Bigfoot
36. Matty6
37. GG26
38. Fish
39. Blue in Munich
40. Cake (Â£10 paid)


----------



## Kraxx68 (Nov 14, 2017)

Liverpoolphil said:



			1. LQ
2. Liverpoolphil
3. Dufferman
4. DarrenWilliams (Â£10 just paid)
5. Jobr1850 ( PP deposit sent)
6. Liverbirdie
7. Richart 
8. Jocko
9. Sensitive ickle soul from the pewl.
10.Dando
11. JamesR
12. Twire
13. Imurg
14. Fragger (Â£10 Paid)
15. Sam85
16. Crow 
17. Birchy bailerfield
18. Paulw4701
19. Junior
20.SteveW86
21. Anotherdouble
22. TheDiablo
23. Pokerjoke
24. Pokerjoke's dad
25. Drive4show
26. Piece
27. CVG
28. 2Blue -Â£10 by Paypal
29. Badger
30. Kraxx
31. Khamelion
32. Hacker Hughes
		
Click to expand...

Thanks Phil for sticking the 3 North East lads down, much appreciated :thup:


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Nov 14, 2017)

1	LQ		Paid 	Â£10
2	Liverpoolphil			
3	Dufferman		Paid	Â£10
4	Darren Williams		Paid	Â£10
5	Job 1850		Paid	Â£10
6	Liverbirdie			
7	Richart			
8	Jocko			
9	Stuc			
10	Dando		Paid	Â£10
11	James R			
12	Twire		Paid	Â£10
13	Imurg		Paid	Â£10
14	Fragger		Paid	Â£10
15	Sam85			
16	Crow		Paid	Â£10
17	Birchy			
18	PaulW7401			
19	Junior			
20	SteveW86			
21	Anotherdouble			
22	The Diablo			
23	Pokerjoke			
24	Pokerjoke Dad			
25	Drive4show			
26	Piece			
27	CVG		Paid	Â£10
28	2blue		Paid	Â£10
29	Badger		Paid	Â£10
30	Kraxx			
31	Khamelion			
32	Hacker Hughes			
33	Homer		Paid	Â£10
34	Mikejohnchapman			
35	Bigfoot			
36	Matty6			
37	GG26			
38	Fish			
39	B-I-M			
40	Cake		Paid	Â£10
41				
42				
43				
44				
45				
46				
47				
48


----------



## JamesR (Nov 14, 2017)

Glyn, canâ€™t tell if my PM went through, could you send me the bank details.
Cheers


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Nov 14, 2017)

JamesR said:



			Glyn, canâ€™t tell if my PM went through, could you send me the bank details.
Cheers
		
Click to expand...

Ah sorry, inbox was full.

Will send now.


----------



## JamesR (Nov 14, 2017)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Ah sorry, inbox was full.

Will send now.
		
Click to expand...

Cheers, Â£10 deposit paid


----------



## Kraxx68 (Nov 14, 2017)

Â£30 deposit paid for Khamelion, Hacker_Hughes and myself :thup:

Are we there yet...


----------



## richart (Nov 14, 2017)

Kraxx68 said:



			Â£30 deposit paid for Khamelion, Hacker_Hughes and myself :thup:

Are we there yet...
		
Click to expand...

Only 329 sleeps 





That may not be true.


----------



## Kraxx68 (Nov 14, 2017)

richart said:



			Only 329 sleeps 





That may not be true.

Click to expand...

Ha ha, for insomniacs, that's 12 sleeps till H4H 2018


----------



## mashleyR7 (Nov 14, 2017)

1	LQ	Paid Â£10
2	Liverpoolphil	
3	Dufferman	Paid	Â£10
4	Darren Williams	Paid	Â£10
5	Job 1850	Paid	Â£10
6	Liverbirdie	
7	Richart	
8	Jocko	
9	Stuc	
10	Dando	Paid	Â£10
11	James R	
12	Twire	Paid	Â£10
13	Imurg	Paid	Â£10
14	Fragger	Paid	Â£10
15	Sam85	
16	Crow	Paid	Â£10
17	Birchy	
18	PaulW7401	
19	Junior	
20	SteveW86	
21	Anotherdouble	
22	The Diablo	
23	Pokerjoke	
24	Pokerjoke Dad	
25	Drive4show	
26	Piece	
27	CVG	Paid	Â£10
28	2blue	Paid	Â£10
29	Badger	Paid	Â£10
30	Kraxx	
31	Khamelion	
32	Hacker Hughes	
33	Homer	Paid	Â£10
34	Mikejohnchapman	
35	Bigfoot	
36	Matty6	
37	GG26	
38	Fish	
39	B-I-M	
40	Cake	Paid	Â£10
41	Mashleyr7 Paid Â£10
42	
43	
44	
45	
46	
47	
48


----------



## Val (Nov 14, 2017)

What is it they say about sh*t or get off the toilet?

In 

	LQ	Paid Â£10
2	Liverpoolphil	
3	Dufferman	Paid	Â£10
4	Darren Williams	Paid	Â£10
5	Job 1850	Paid	Â£10
6	Liverbirdie	
7	Richart	
8	Jocko	
9	Stuc	
10	Dando	Paid	Â£10
11	James R	
12	Twire	Paid	Â£10
13	Imurg	Paid	Â£10
14	Fragger	Paid	Â£10
15	Sam85	
16	Crow	Paid	Â£10
17	Birchy	
18	PaulW7401	
19	Junior	
20	SteveW86	
21	Anotherdouble	
22	The Diablo	
23	Pokerjoke	
24	Pokerjoke Dad	
25	Drive4show	
26	Piece	
27	CVG	Paid	Â£10
28	2blue	Paid	Â£10
29	Badger	Paid	Â£10
30	Kraxx	
31	Khamelion	
32	Hacker Hughes	
33	Homer	Paid	Â£10
34	Mikejohnchapman	
35	Bigfoot	
36	Matty6	
37	GG26	
38	Fish	
39	B-I-M	
40	Cake	Paid	Â£10
41	Mashleyr7 Paid Â£10
42	Val 
43	
44	
45	
46	
47	
48


----------



## Swingalot (Nov 14, 2017)

LQ	Paid Â£10
2	Liverpoolphil	
3	Dufferman	Paid	Â£10
4	Darren Williams	Paid	Â£10
5	Job 1850	Paid	Â£10
6	Liverbirdie	
7	Richart	
8	Jocko	
9	Stuc	
10	Dando	Paid	Â£10
11	James R	
12	Twire	Paid	Â£10
13	Imurg	Paid	Â£10
14	Fragger	Paid	Â£10
15	Sam85	
16	Crow	Paid	Â£10
17	Birchy	
18	PaulW7401	
19	Junior	
20	SteveW86	
21	Anotherdouble	
22	The Diablo	
23	Pokerjoke	
24	Pokerjoke Dad	
25	Drive4show	
26	Piece	
27	CVG	Paid	Â£10
28	2blue	Paid	Â£10
29	Badger	Paid	Â£10
30	Kraxx	
31	Khamelion	
32	Hacker Hughes	
33	Homer	Paid	Â£10
34	Mikejohnchapman	
35	Bigfoot	
36	Matty6	
37	GG26	
38	Fish	
39	B-I-M	
40	Cake	Paid	Â£10
41	Mashleyr7 Paid Â£10
42	Val 
43	Swingalot 
44	
45	
46	
47	
48


----------



## FairwayDodger (Nov 14, 2017)

Cripes this is filling fast! OK - I'll make it work! 

1.     LQ	Paid Â£10
2	Liverpoolphil	
3	Dufferman	Paid	Â£10
4	Darren Williams	Paid	Â£10
5	Job 1850	Paid	Â£10
6	Liverbirdie	
7	Richart	
8	Jocko	
9	Stuc	
10	Dando	Paid	Â£10
11	James R	
12	Twire	Paid	Â£10
13	Imurg	Paid	Â£10
14	Fragger	Paid	Â£10
15	Sam85	
16	Crow	Paid	Â£10
17	Birchy	
18	PaulW7401	
19	Junior	
20	SteveW86	
21	Anotherdouble	
22	The Diablo	
23	Pokerjoke	
24	Pokerjoke Dad	
25	Drive4show	
26	Piece	
27	CVG	Paid	Â£10
28	2blue	Paid	Â£10
29	Badger	Paid	Â£10
30	Kraxx	
31	Khamelion	
32	Hacker Hughes	
33	Homer	Paid	Â£10
34	Mikejohnchapman	
35	Bigfoot	
36	Matty6	
37	GG26	
38	Fish	
39	B-I-M	
40	Cake	Paid	Â£10
41	Mashleyr7 Paid Â£10
42	Val 
43	Swingalot 
44	FairwayDodger
45	
46	
47	
48


----------



## Swingalot (Nov 14, 2017)

Anyone know where the infamous â€˜Fish Curryâ€™ will he held on the Monday night, just starting to plan the trip.


----------



## Troymcclure (Nov 14, 2017)

1.     LQ	Paid Â£10
2	Liverpoolphil	
3	Dufferman	Paid	Â£10
4	Darren Williams	Paid	Â£10
5	Job 1850	Paid	Â£10
6	Liverbirdie	
7	Richart	
8	Jocko	
9	Stuc	
10	Dando	Paid	Â£10
11	James R	
12	Twire	Paid	Â£10
13	Imurg	Paid	Â£10
14	Fragger	Paid	Â£10
15	Sam85	
16	Crow	Paid	Â£10
17	Birchy	
18	PaulW7401	
19	Junior	
20	SteveW86	
21	Anotherdouble	
22	The Diablo	
23	Pokerjoke	
24	Pokerjoke Dad	
25	Drive4show	
26	Piece	
27	CVG	Paid	Â£10
28	2blue	Paid	Â£10
29	Badger	Paid	Â£10
30	Kraxx	
31	Khamelion	
32	Hacker Hughes	
33	Homer	Paid	Â£10
34	Mikejohnchapman	
35	Bigfoot	
36	Matty6	
37	GG26	
38	Fish	
39	B-I-M	
40	Cake	Paid	Â£10
41	Mashleyr7 Paid Â£10
42	Val 
43	Swingalot 
44	FairwayDodger
45	Troymcclure
46	
47	
48


----------



## richart (Nov 14, 2017)

Swingalot said:



			Anyone know where the infamous â€˜Fish Curryâ€™ will he held on the Monday night, just starting to plan the trip.
		
Click to expand...

 Now we know where the Monday and Tuesday games are being held, Robin will be on the case. Aldershot is a good mid point between the courses so imagine it might be around there.


----------



## PNWokingham (Nov 14, 2017)

Troymcclure said:



			1.     LQ    Paid Â£10
2    Liverpoolphil    
3    Dufferman    Paid    Â£10
4    Darren Williams    Paid    Â£10
5    Job 1850    Paid    Â£10
6    Liverbirdie    
7    Richart    
8    Jocko    
9    Stuc    
10    Dando    Paid    Â£10
11    James R    
12    Twire    Paid    Â£10
13    Imurg    Paid    Â£10
14    Fragger    Paid    Â£10
15    Sam85    
16    Crow    Paid    Â£10
17    Birchy    
18    PaulW7401    
19    Junior    
20    SteveW86    
21    Anotherdouble    
22    The Diablo    
23    Pokerjoke    
24    Pokerjoke Dad    
25    Drive4show    
26    Piece    
27    CVG    Paid    Â£10
28    2blue    Paid    Â£10
29    Badger    Paid    Â£10
30    Kraxx    
31    Khamelion    
32    Hacker Hughes    
33    Homer    Paid    Â£10
34    Mikejohnchapman    
35    Bigfoot    
36    Matty6    
37    GG26    
38    Fish    
39    B-I-M    
40    Cake    Paid    Â£10
41    Mashleyr7 Paid Â£10
42    Val 
43    Swingalot 
44    FairwayDodger
45    Troymcclure
46    PNWokingham
47    
48
		
Click to expand...


and me please


----------



## wookie (Nov 15, 2017)

1.     LQ	Paid Â£10
2	Liverpoolphil	
3	Dufferman	Paid	Â£10
4	Darren Williams	Paid	Â£10
5	Job 1850	Paid	Â£10
6	Liverbirdie	
7	Richart	
8	Jocko	
9	Stuc	
10	Dando	Paid	Â£10
11	James R	
12	Twire	Paid	Â£10
13	Imurg	Paid	Â£10
14	Fragger	Paid	Â£10
15	Sam85	
16	Crow	Paid	Â£10
17	Birchy	
18	PaulW7401	
19	Junior	
20	SteveW86	
21	Anotherdouble	
22	The Diablo	
23	Pokerjoke	
24	Pokerjoke Dad	
25	Drive4show	
26	Piece	
27	CVG	Paid	Â£10
28	2blue	Paid	Â£10
29	Badger	Paid	Â£10
30	Kraxx	
31	Khamelion	
32	Hacker Hughes	
33	Homer	Paid	Â£10
34	Mikejohnchapman	
35	Bigfoot	
36	Matty6	
37	GG26	
38	Fish	
39	B-I-M	
40	Cake	Paid	Â£10
41	Mashleyr7 Paid Â£10
42	Val 
43	Swingalot 
44	FairwayDodger
45	Troymcclure
46	wookie
47	
48


----------



## Twire (Nov 15, 2017)

1. LQ	Paid Â£10
2	Liverpoolphil	
3	Dufferman	Paid	Â£10
4	Darren Williams	Paid	Â£10
5	Job 1850	Paid	Â£10
6	Liverbirdie	
7	Richart	
8	Jocko	
9	Stuc	
10	Dando	Paid	Â£10
11	James R	
12	Twire	Paid	Â£10
13	Imurg	Paid	Â£10
14	Fragger	Paid	Â£10
15	Sam85	
16	Crow	Paid	Â£10
17	Birchy	
18	PaulW7401	
19	Junior	
20	SteveW86	
21	Anotherdouble	
22	The Diablo	
23	Pokerjoke	
24	Pokerjoke Dad	
25	Drive4show	
26	Piece	
27	CVG	Paid	Â£10
28	2blue	Paid	Â£10
29	Badger	Paid	Â£10
30	Kraxx	
31	Khamelion	
32	Hacker Hughes	
33	Homer	Paid	Â£10
34	Mikejohnchapman	
35	Bigfoot	
36	Matty6	
37	GG26	
38	Fish	
39	B-I-M	
40	Cake	Paid	Â£10
41	Mashleyr7 Paid Â£10
42	Val 
43	Swingalot 
44	FairwayDodger
45	Troymcclure
46	wookie
47	PNWokingham
48


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Nov 15, 2017)

Am I too late? If not, stick me down for this please. &#129310;&#127948;&#65039;


----------



## Fish (Nov 15, 2017)

Swingalot said:



			Anyone know where the infamous â€˜Fish Curryâ€™ will he held on the Monday night, just starting to plan the trip.
		
Click to expand...

Aldershot, I will start a new thread today.


----------



## Twire (Nov 15, 2017)

1. LQ	Paid Â£10
2	Liverpoolphil	
3	Dufferman	Paid	Â£10
4	Darren Williams	Paid	Â£10
5	Job 1850	Paid	Â£10
6	Liverbirdie	
7	Richart	
8	Jocko	
9	Stuc	
10	Dando	Paid	Â£10
11	James R	
12	Twire	Paid	Â£10
13	Imurg	Paid	Â£10
14	Fragger	Paid	Â£10
15	Sam85	
16	Crow	Paid	Â£10
17	Birchy	
18	PaulW7401	
19	Junior	
20	SteveW86	
21	Anotherdouble	
22	The Diablo	
23	Pokerjoke	
24	Pokerjoke Dad	
25	Drive4show	
26	Piece	
27	CVG	Paid	Â£10
28	2blue	Paid	Â£10
29	Badger	Paid	Â£10
30	Kraxx	
31	Khamelion	
32	Hacker Hughes	
33	Homer	Paid	Â£10
34	Mikejohnchapman	
35	Bigfoot	
36	Matty6	
37	GG26	
38	Fish	
39	B-I-M	
40	Cake	Paid	Â£10
41	Mashleyr7 Paid Â£10
42	Val 
43	Swingalot 
44	FairwayDodger
45	Troymcclure
46	wookie
47	PNWokingham
48    Radbourne2010


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Nov 15, 2017)

48 names down very quickly 

Please can everyone get the Â£10 deposit to me asap.

We may be able to get another 2 tee times to make it to 56 but lets gets the 48 deposits in 1st.


----------



## Val (Nov 15, 2017)

Deposit sent by BT bud, you should receive it shortly.


----------



## TheDiablo (Nov 15, 2017)

Hi Glyn, deposit paid via Paypal - cheers!


----------



## JamesR (Nov 15, 2017)

1. LQ	Paid Â£10
2	Liverpoolphil	
3	Dufferman	Paid	Â£10
4	Darren Williams	Paid	Â£10
5	Job 1850	Paid	Â£10
6	Liverbirdie	
7	Richart	
8	Jocko	
9	Stuc	
10	Dando	Paid	Â£10
11	James R	paid Â£10
12	Twire	Paid	Â£10
13	Imurg	Paid	Â£10
14	Fragger	Paid	Â£10
15	Sam85	
16	Crow	Paid	Â£10
17	Birchy	
18	PaulW7401	
19	Junior	
20	SteveW86	
21	Anotherdouble	
22	The Diablo	paid Â£10
23	Pokerjoke	
24	Pokerjoke Dad	
25	Drive4show	
26	Piece	
27	CVG	Paid	Â£10
28	2blue	Paid	Â£10
29	Badger	Paid	Â£10
30	Kraxx	
31	Khamelion	
32	Hacker Hughes	
33	Homer	Paid	Â£10
34	Mikejohnchapman	
35	Bigfoot	
36	Matty6	
37	GG26	
38	Fish	
39	B-I-M	
40	Cake	Paid	Â£10
41	Mashleyr7 Paid Â£10
42	Val Paid Â£10
43	Swingalot 
44	FairwayDodger
45	Troymcclure
46	wookie
47	PNWokingham
48    Radbourne2010


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Nov 15, 2017)

Nobody needs to update that they have paid.

I can do that as I keep it all on a spreadsheet as I have forum meets galore to keep an eye on money wise.

I will update the payments every few days until everyone has paid the Â£10 :thup:


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Nov 15, 2017)

Glyn, I need your bank details or email to paypal, whichever you prefer  :thup:


----------



## Twire (Nov 15, 2017)

drive4show said:



			Glyn, I need your bank details or *email to paypal*, whichever you prefer  :thup:
		
Click to expand...


See post #1


----------



## User20205 (Nov 15, 2017)

Bit late to the party on this. Can you add me to the reserve list. Cheers


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Nov 15, 2017)

Twire said:



			See post #1
		
Click to expand...

Ooops  

Thanks Neil


----------



## Swingalot (Nov 15, 2017)

Fish said:



			Aldershot, I will start a new thread today.
		
Click to expand...

Good man :thup:


----------



## anotherdouble (Nov 15, 2017)

Glyn have just paid full whack for this. Cheers all


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Nov 15, 2017)

Glyn, what's the total on this event mate? I'll send the whole payment over later today. 


Lincoln Quaker said:



			Nobody needs to update that they have paid.

I can do that as I keep it all on a spreadsheet as I have forum meets galore to keep an eye on money wise.

I will update the payments every few days until everyone has paid the Â£10 :thup:
		
Click to expand...


----------



## richart (Nov 15, 2017)

Radbourne2010 said:



			Glyn, what's the total on this event mate? I'll send the whole payment over later today.
		
Click to expand...

Total cost is Â£60.


----------



## richart (Nov 15, 2017)

therod said:



			Bit late to the party on this. Can you add me to the reserve list. Cheers
		
Click to expand...

Glyn will add you to the list Nick. Once everyone has paid their deposit he can open up a couple more tee times, so you will get a game.:thup:


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Nov 16, 2017)

Saw your original Post. Paid in full yesterday. Cheers Glyn! &#128076;


----------



## Cheifi0 (Nov 16, 2017)

Hi Glyn,
Can you put me on the reserve list for this as well please.  If you need the deposit now let me know.


----------



## Artyd (Nov 16, 2017)

Hi All,
Just joined the forum on the advice of a mutual friend (Lincoln Quaker) would like to join you guys for this event as well if possible please&#128077;


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Nov 16, 2017)

Artyd said:



			Hi All,
Just joined the forum on the advice of a mutual friend (Lincoln Quaker) would like to join you guys for this event as well if possible please&#62541;
		
Click to expand...

Good lad :thup:


----------



## richart (Nov 16, 2017)

Glyn we have two more wanting to play. Topoftheflop and Bogie Boy. Can you add to reserve list.:cheers:


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 16, 2017)

Artyd said:



			Hi All,
Just joined the forum on the advice of a mutual friend (Lincoln Quaker) would like to join you guys for this event as well if possible please&#128077;
		
Click to expand...

Welcome along. Get stuck in


----------



## Kraxx68 (Nov 16, 2017)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Nobody needs to update that they have paid.

I can do that as I keep it all on a spreadsheet as I have forum meets galore to keep an eye on money wise.

I will update the payments every few days until everyone has paid the Â£10 :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Good to hear Glyn, mine was a bank transfer as I'm still learning to live without a cheque book :mmm:


----------



## FairwayDodger (Nov 17, 2017)

Â£10 sent


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Nov 17, 2017)

1	LQ		Paid 	Â£10
2	Liverpoolphil		Paid	Â£10
3	Dufferman		Paid	Â£10
4	Darren Williams		Paid	Â£10
5	Job 1850		Paid	Â£10
6	Liverbirdie		Paid	Â£10
7	Richart		Paid	Â£10
8	Jocko		Paid	Â£10
9	Stuc		Paid	Â£10
10	Dando		Paid	Â£10
11	James R		Paid	Â£10
12	Twire		Paid	Â£10
13	Imurg		Paid	Â£10
14	Fragger		Paid	Â£10
15	Sam85		Paid	Â£10
16	Crow		Paid	Â£10
17	Birchy		Paid	Â£10
18	PaulW7401		Paid	Â£10
19	Junior			
20	SteveW86			
21	Anotherdouble		Paid	Â£60
22	The Diablo		Paid	Â£10
23	Pokerjoke		Paid	Â£10
24	Pokerjoke Dad		Paid	Â£10
25	Drive4show			
26	Piece		Paid	Â£10
27	CVG		Paid	Â£10
28	2blue		Paid	Â£10
29	Badger		Paid	Â£10
30	Kraxx		Paid	Â£10
31	Khamelion		Paid	Â£10
32	Hacker Hughes		Paid	Â£10
33	Homer		Paid	Â£10
34	Mikejohnchapman		Paid	Â£10
35	Bigfoot		Paid	Â£10
36	Matty6		Paid	Â£10
37	GG26			
38	Fish			
39	B-I-M			
40	Cake		Paid	Â£10
41	MashleyR7		Paid	Â£10
42	Val		Paid	Â£10
43	Swingalot			
44	Fairway Dodger		Paid	Â£10
45	Troymcclure		Paid	Â£10
46	Wookie		Paid	Â£10
47	PNWokingham			
48	Radbourne2010		Paid	Â£60


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Nov 17, 2017)

OK, We have had enough pay to open up the extra 2 tee times.

Please note we are going to push this close to sunset so if anyone plays the last in the dark I don't want anyone throwing the card at me 

In from the reserve list

Therod
chefio
Artyd
topoftheflop
bogieboy


3 more spaces available then that is it unless you like playing in the dark


----------



## JamesR (Nov 17, 2017)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Please note we are going to push this close to sunset so if anyone plays the last in the dark I don't want anyone throwing the card at me 

Click to expand...

Surely no forum member would be so churlish!?!


----------



## Liverbirdie (Nov 17, 2017)

JamesR said:



			Surely no forum member would be so churlish!?!
		
Click to expand...

I believe it was done with a half swing as well.

A 9 o clock swing, right on 9.00, as well. Just shows it can be done.


----------



## GG26 (Nov 18, 2017)

Put me down please.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 18, 2017)

GG26 said:



			Put me down please.
		
Click to expand...

Your game's not that bad Mike, don't be so hard on yourself............


----------



## richart (Nov 18, 2017)

GG26 said:



			Put me down please.
		
Click to expand...

 I put you down earlier, as you said you wanted to play on the Monday. Didn't want you to miss out:thup:


----------



## 2blue (Nov 18, 2017)

GG26 said:



			Put me down please.
		
Click to expand...




Blue in Munich said:



			Your game's not that bad Mike, don't be so hard on yourself............ 

Click to expand...

:rofl:


----------



## 94tegsi (Nov 19, 2017)

Room for a lil'un?


----------



## richart (Nov 19, 2017)

94tegsi said:



			Room for a lil'un?
		
Click to expand...

WE can squeeze you in.:thup:


----------



## Junior (Nov 20, 2017)

Deposit sent mate.


----------



## User20205 (Nov 20, 2017)

Deposit sent


----------



## richart (Nov 20, 2017)

Can we add Swinger to the list please Glyn.:thup:


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Nov 21, 2017)

Junior said:



			Deposit sent mate.
		
Click to expand...

Can everyone who pays via PayPal make sure its done with PayPal gift or friends and family, I don't want any charges  There is always one eh Andy :rofl:


----------



## richart (Nov 21, 2017)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Can everyone who pays via PayPal make sure its done with PayPal gift or friends and family, I don't want any charges  There is always one eh Andy :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

 I assume Andy  didn't want to call you a friend, and definitely not family.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Nov 21, 2017)

richart said:



			I assume Andy  didn't want to call you a friend, and definitely not family.

Click to expand...

Correct on both accounts Rich


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Nov 21, 2017)

1	LQ		Paid 	Â£10
2	Liverpoolphil		Paid	Â£10
3	Dufferman		Paid	Â£10
4	Darren Williams		Paid	Â£10
5	Job 1850		Paid	Â£10
6	Liverbirdie		Paid	Â£10
7	Richart		Paid	Â£10
8	Jocko		Paid	Â£10
9	Stuc		Paid	Â£10
10	Dando		Paid	Â£10
11	James R		Paid	Â£10
12	Twire		Paid	Â£10
13	Imurg		Paid	Â£10
14	Fragger		Paid	Â£10
15	Sam85		Paid	Â£10
16	Crow		Paid	Â£10
17	Birchy		Paid	Â£10
18	PaulW7401		Paid	Â£10
19	Junior		Paid	Â£10
20	SteveW86			
21	Anotherdouble		Paid	Â£60
22	The Diablo		Paid	Â£10
23	Pokerjoke		Paid	Â£10
24	Pokerjoke Dad		Paid	Â£10
25	Drive4show		Paid	Â£10
26	Piece		Paid	Â£10
27	CVG		Paid	Â£10
28	2blue		Paid	Â£10
29	Badger		Paid	Â£10
30	Kraxx		Paid	Â£10
31	Khamelion		Paid	Â£10
32	Hacker Hughes		Paid	Â£10
33	Homer		Paid	Â£10
34	Mikejohnchapman		Paid	Â£10
35	Bigfoot		Paid	Â£10
36	Matty6		Paid	Â£10
37	GG26		Paid	Â£10
38	Fish			
39	B-I-M		Paid	Â£10
40	Cake		Paid	Â£10
41	MashleyR7		Paid	Â£10
42	Val		Paid	Â£10
43	Swingalot			
44	Fairway Dodger		Paid	Â£10
45	Troymcclure		Paid	Â£10
46	Wookie		Paid	Â£10
47	PNWokingham			
48	Radbourne2010		Paid	Â£60
49	Therod		Paid	Â£10
50	Chefio		Paid	Â£10
51	ArtyD		Paid	Â£10
52	Topoftheflop			
53	Bogieboy		Paid	Â£10
54	94tegsi			
55	Swinger			
56				

One place left for anyone playing Liphook the following day.

If you are not playing at Liphook then please let us know asap.

Only a few deposits left so keep them coming :thup:


----------



## AlwaysABridesmaid (Nov 23, 2017)

Artyd said:



			Hi All,
Just joined the forum on the advice of a mutual friend (Lincoln Quaker) would like to join you guys for this event as well if possible please&#128077;
		
Click to expand...

Same here,  after coming to various meets as a guest including Camberley Heath LQ has told me to sign up for the forum. 
I would like to put my name down for Liphook and West Hill GC


----------



## richart (Nov 23, 2017)

AlwaysABridesmaid said:



			Same here,  after coming to various meets as a guest including Camberley Heath LQ has told me to sign up for the forum. 
I would like to put my name down for Liphook and West Hill GC
		
Click to expand...

Glyn will slot you in at number 56.:thup: 

If anyone else would like to play, please put yourself down as a reserve.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Nov 23, 2017)

AlwaysABridesmaid said:



			Same here,  after coming to various meets as a guest including Camberley Heath LQ has told me to sign up for the forum. 
I would like to put my name down for Liphook and West Hill GC
		
Click to expand...

Welcome Dan, why have got a picture of Ronnie Corbett as your avatar?


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Nov 24, 2017)

1    LQ        Paid     Â£10
2    Liverpoolphil        Paid    Â£10
3    Dufferman        Paid    Â£10
4    Darren Williams        Paid    Â£10
5    Job 1850        Paid    Â£10
6    Liverbirdie        Paid    Â£10
7    Richart        Paid    Â£10
8    Jocko        Paid    Â£10
9    Stuc        Paid    Â£10
10    Dando        Paid    Â£10
11    James R        Paid    Â£10
12    Twire        Paid    Â£10
13    Imurg        Paid    Â£10
14    Fragger        Paid    Â£10
15    Sam85        Paid    Â£10
16    Crow        Paid    Â£10
17    Birchy        Paid    Â£10
18    PaulW7401        Paid    Â£10
19    Junior        Paid    Â£10
20    SteveW86            
21    Anotherdouble        Paid    Â£60
22    The Diablo        Paid    Â£10
23    Pokerjoke        Paid    Â£10
24    Pokerjoke Dad        Paid    Â£10
25    Drive4show        Paid    Â£10
26    Piece        Paid    Â£10
27    CVG        Paid    Â£10
28    2blue        Paid    Â£10
29    Badger        Paid    Â£10
30    Kraxx        Paid    Â£10
31    Khamelion        Paid    Â£10
32    Hacker Hughes        Paid    Â£10
33    Homer        Paid    Â£10
34    Mikejohnchapman        Paid    Â£10
35    Bigfoot        Paid    Â£10
36    Matty6        Paid    Â£10
37    GG26        Paid    Â£10
38    Fish            
39    B-I-M        Paid    Â£10
40    Cake        Paid    Â£10
41    MashleyR7        Paid    Â£10
42    Val        Paid    Â£10
43    Swingalot            
44    Fairway Dodger        Paid    Â£10
45    Troymcclure        Paid    Â£10
46    Wookie        Paid    Â£10
47    PNWokingham            
48    Radbourne2010        Paid    Â£60
49    Therod        Paid    Â£10
50    Chefio        Paid    Â£10
51    ArtyD        Paid    Â£10
52    Topoftheflop            
53    Bogieboy        Paid    Â£10
54    94tegsi           Paid Â£60 
55    Swinger            
56    AlwaysABridesmaid          

That's it, we are now full, please add your name to the reserves.

Reserves

1. 

If you are not playing at Liphook then please let us know asap.

Only a few deposits left so keep them coming :thup:


----------



## Merv_swerve (Nov 24, 2017)

Stick me on as reserve JIC someone drops out.  I'm on for Liphook Tuesday so another top track won't hurt I'm sure.


1 LQ Paid Â£10
2 Liverpoolphil Paid Â£10
3 Dufferman Paid Â£10
4 Darren Williams Paid Â£10
5 Job 1850 Paid Â£10
6 Liverbirdie Paid Â£10
7 Richart Paid Â£10
8 Jocko Paid Â£10
9 Stuc Paid Â£10
10 Dando Paid Â£10
11 James R Paid Â£10
12 Twire Paid Â£10
13 Imurg Paid Â£10
14 Fragger Paid Â£10
15 Sam85 Paid Â£10
16 Crow Paid Â£10
17 Birchy Paid Â£10
18 PaulW7401 Paid Â£10
19 Junior Paid Â£10
20 SteveW86 
21 Anotherdouble Paid Â£60
22 The Diablo Paid Â£10
23 Pokerjoke Paid Â£10
24 Pokerjoke Dad Paid Â£10
25 Drive4show Paid Â£10
26 Piece Paid Â£10
27 CVG Paid Â£10
28 2blue Paid Â£10
29 Badger Paid Â£10
30 Kraxx Paid Â£10
31 Khamelion Paid Â£10
32 Hacker Hughes Paid Â£10
33 Homer Paid Â£10
34 Mikejohnchapman Paid Â£10
35 Bigfoot Paid Â£10
36 Matty6 Paid Â£10
37 GG26 Paid Â£10
38 Fish 
39 B-I-M Paid Â£10
40 Cake Paid Â£10
41 MashleyR7 Paid Â£10
42 Val Paid Â£10
43 Swingalot 
44 Fairway Dodger Paid Â£10
45 Troymcclure Paid Â£10
46 Wookie Paid Â£10
47 PNWokingham 
48 Radbourne2010 Paid Â£60
49 Therod Paid Â£10
50 Chefio Paid Â£10
51 ArtyD Paid Â£10
52 Topoftheflop 
53 Bogieboy Paid Â£10
54 94tegsi Paid Â£60 
55 Swinger 
56 AlwaysABridesmaid 

That's it, we are now full, please add your name to the reserves.

Reserves

1. Merv_swerve


----------



## Stuart_C (Dec 8, 2017)

1 LQ Paid Â£10
2 Liverpoolphil Paid Â£10
3 Dufferman Paid Â£10
4 Darren Williams Paid Â£10
5 Job 1850 Paid Â£10
6 Liverbirdie Paid Â£10
7 Richart Paid Â£10
8 Jocko Paid Â£10
9 Stuc Paid Â£10
10 Dando Paid Â£10
11 James R Paid Â£10
12 Twire Paid Â£10
13 Imurg Paid Â£10
14 Fragger Paid Â£10
15 Sam85 Paid Â£10
16 Crow Paid Â£10
17 Birchy Paid Â£10
18 PaulW7401 Paid Â£10
19 Junior Paid Â£10
20 SteveW86 
21 Anotherdouble Paid Â£60
22 The Diablo Paid Â£10
23 Pokerjoke Paid Â£10
24 Pokerjoke Dad Paid Â£10
25 Drive4show Paid Â£10
26 Piece Paid Â£10
27 CVG Paid Â£10
28 2blue Paid Â£10
29 Badger Paid Â£10
30 Kraxx Paid Â£10
31 Khamelion Paid Â£10
32 Hacker Hughes Paid Â£10
33 Homer Paid Â£10
34 Mikejohnchapman Paid Â£10
35 Bigfoot Paid Â£10
36 Matty6 Paid Â£10
37 GG26 Paid Â£10
38 Fish 
39 B-I-M Paid Â£10
40 Cake Paid Â£10
41 MashleyR7 Paid Â£10
42 Val Paid Â£10
43 Swingalot 
44 Fairway Dodger Paid Â£10
45 Troymcclure Paid Â£10
46 Wookie Paid Â£10
47 PNWokingham 
48 Radbourne2010 Paid Â£60
49 Therod Paid Â£10
50 Chefio Paid Â£10
51 ArtyD Paid Â£10
52 Topoftheflop 
53 Bogieboy Paid Â£10
54 94tegsi Paid Â£60 
55 Swinger 
56 AlwaysABridesmaid 

That's it, we are now full, please add your name to the reserves.

Reserves

1. Merv_swerve
2. Duffers


----------



## Liverbirdie (Dec 9, 2017)

Glyn, sent my final Â£50 also, so fully paid mate.


----------



## PNWokingham (Dec 16, 2017)

Hi Glyn - apologies - forgot to do deposit - done now


----------



## Fish (Jan 1, 2018)

Merv_swerve can have my spot, I'd rather not gad about the day before, I'm happy propping the bar up at The Trafalgar with my favorite brat prior to the curry night.


----------



## Matty6 (Jan 5, 2018)

Any recommendations on where to stay? Looking to get my hotel booked over the coming days.

Cheers.


----------



## Fish (Jan 5, 2018)

Matty6 said:



			Any recommendations on where to stay? Looking to get my hotel booked over the coming days.

Cheers.
		
Click to expand...

I'm in the Travelodge in Aldershot which is perfectly positioned between West Hill & Liphook and is 2 minutes from the pub were all meeting at and 1 minute from the curry house where quite a few of us our eating the night before.

I stayed in it last year and it was very clean & comfortable.


----------



## Matty6 (Jan 5, 2018)

Thanks Fish, I'll take a look.


----------



## DRW (Jan 5, 2018)

I ended up booking in to Travelodge at Alton Four Marks, was a silly price for a family room Â£47.00.


----------



## IainP (Jan 6, 2018)

Stuart_C said:



			That's it, we are now full, please add your name to the reserves.

Reserves

1. Merv_swerve
2. Duffers
		
Click to expand...

3. IainP

Although not sure if the list is still up to date.


----------



## Matty6 (Jan 7, 2018)

Glyn,

Just sent over the balance.

Cheers


----------



## Merv_swerve (Jan 7, 2018)

Fish said:



			Merv_swerve can have my spot, I'd rather not gad about the day before, I'm happy propping the bar up at The Trafalgar with my favorite brat prior to the curry night.
		
Click to expand...

Lovely jubbly


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jan 8, 2018)

Matty6 said:



			Glyn,

Just sent over the balance.

Cheers
		
Click to expand...

Matty,

Just check your records but I have you down as Â£10 deposit then Â£40 paid so you are still Â£10 outstanding.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jan 8, 2018)

Merv_swerve said:



			Lovely jubbly
		
Click to expand...

Send over the Â£10 deposit when you get chance :thup:


----------



## Merv_swerve (Jan 8, 2018)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Send over the Â£10 deposit when you get chance :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Will do, hopefully you got my Turnberry balance the other day too.


----------



## Matty6 (Jan 9, 2018)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Matty,

Just check your records but I have you down as Â£10 deposit then Â£40 paid so you are still Â£10 outstanding.
		
Click to expand...

ðŸ˜Š sorry Glyn. Thought the total cost was Â£50 not Â£60! Just sent the final Â£10.

ðŸ‘


----------



## Cake (Jan 9, 2018)

Just paid my Â£50 balance for this via paypal.

Cheers,
Cake


----------



## 2blue (Jan 9, 2018)

Â£50 balance just sent Glynn...  & Happy New YearðŸ˜ƒ


----------



## Swinger (Jan 9, 2018)

richart said:



			Can we add Swinger to the list please Glyn.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for this Rich. 

Apologies for the delay but have sent the money over now LQ.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jan 9, 2018)

Cheers all.

will update in the next few days.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jan 15, 2018)

LQ		Paid 	Â£10
Liverpoolphil		Paid	Â£10
Dufferman		Paid	Â£10
Darren Williams		Paid	Â£10
Job 1850		Paid	Â£10
Liverbirdie		Paid	Â£60
Richart		Paid	Â£10
Jocko		Paid	Â£10
Stuc		Paid	Â£10
Dando		Paid	Â£10
James R		Paid	Â£10
Twire		Paid	Â£10
Imurg		Paid	Â£10
Fragger		Paid	Â£10
Sam85		Paid	Â£10
Crow		Paid	Â£10
Birchy		Paid	Â£10
PaulW7401		Paid	Â£10
Junior		Paid	Â£10
SteveW86			
Anotherdouble		Paid	Â£60
The Diablo		Paid	Â£10
Pokerjoke		Paid	Â£10
Pokerjoke Dad		Paid	Â£10
Drive4show		Paid	Â£10
Piece		Paid	Â£10
CVG		Paid	Â£10
2blue		Paid	Â£60
Badger		Paid	Â£10
Kraxx		Paid	Â£10
Khamelion		Paid	Â£10
Hacker Hughes		Paid	Â£10
Homer		Paid	Â£10
Mikejohnchapman		Paid	Â£10
Bigfoot		Paid	Â£10
Matty6		Paid	Â£60
GG26		Paid	Â£10
Merv Swerve			
B-I-M		Paid	Â£10
Cake		Paid	Â£60
MashleyR7		Paid	Â£10
Val		Paid	Â£10
Swingalot		Paid	Â£10
Fairway Dodger		Paid	Â£10
Troymcclure		Paid	Â£10
Wookie		Paid	Â£10
PNWokingham		Paid	Â£10
Radbourne2010		Paid	Â£60
Therod		Paid	Â£10
Chefio		Paid	Â£10
ArtyD		Paid	Â£10
Topoftheflop			
Bogieboy		Paid	Â£10
94tegsi		Paid	Â£60
Swinger		Paid	Â£60
DanMc		Paid	Â£10


----------



## User20205 (Feb 8, 2018)

Hi Glyn.
I canâ€™t do the 1st Oct now, please give my spot to 1 of the reserves. Iâ€™m still ok for the Tuesday though. 
If the Â£10 deposit is returnable, please just donate to HFH.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Feb 8, 2018)

therod said:



			Hi Glyn.
I canâ€™t do the 1st Oct now, please give my spot to 1 of the reserves. Iâ€™m still ok for the Tuesday though. 
If the Â£10 deposit is returnable, please just donate to HFH.
		
Click to expand...

No probs at all.

The Â£10 was a non refundable deposit as it will be going to H4H so thanks for the donation :thup:


----------



## grumpyjock (Feb 26, 2018)

without having to trawl the post, can i put down for the reserve list?


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Feb 27, 2018)

1    LQ        Paid     Â£60
2    Liverpoolphil        Paid    Â£60
3    Dufferman        Paid    Â£10
4    Darren Williams        Paid    Â£10
5    Job 1850        Paid    Â£10
6    Liverbirdie        Paid    Â£60
7    Richart        Paid    Â£10
8    Jocko        Paid    Â£10
9    Stuc        Paid    Â£10
10    Dando        Paid    Â£10
11    James R        Paid    Â£10
12    Twire        Paid    Â£10
13    Imurg        Paid    Â£10
14    Fragger        Paid    Â£10
15    Sam85        Paid    Â£10
16    Crow        Paid    Â£10
17    Birchy        Paid    Â£10
18    PaulW7401        Paid    Â£10
19    Junior        Paid    Â£10
20    SteveW86        Paid    Â£10
21    Anotherdouble        Paid    Â£60
22    The Diablo        Paid    Â£10
23    Pokerjoke        Paid    Â£10
24    Pokerjoke Dad        Paid    Â£10
25    Drive4show        Paid    Â£10
26    Piece        Paid    Â£10
27    CVG        Paid    Â£10
28    2blue        Paid    Â£60
29    Badger        Paid    Â£10
30    Kraxx        Paid    Â£10
31    Khamelion        Paid    Â£10
32    Hacker Hughes        Paid    Â£10
33    Homer        Paid    Â£10
34    Mikejohnchapman        Paid    Â£10
35    Bigfoot        Paid    Â£10
36    Matty6        Paid    Â£60
37    GG26        Paid    Â£10
38    Merv Swerve        Paid    Â£10
39    B-I-M        Paid    Â£10
40    Cake        Paid    Â£60
41    MashleyR7        Paid    Â£10
42    Val        Paid    Â£10
43    Swingalot        Paid    Â£10
44    Fairway Dodger        Paid    Â£10
45    Troymcclure        Paid    Â£10
46    Wookie        Paid    Â£10
47    PNWokingham        Paid    Â£10
48    Radbourne2010        Paid    Â£60
49    Duffers        Paid    Â£10
50    Chefio        Paid    Â£10
51    ArtyD        Paid    Â£10
52    Topoftheflop        Paid    Â£10
53    Bogieboy        Paid    Â£10
54    94tegsi        Paid    Â£60
55    Swinger        Paid    Â£60
56    DanMc        Paid    Â£10


1st reserve grumpyjock


----------



## IainP (Feb 27, 2018)

Please see post #127


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Feb 27, 2018)

IainP said:



			Please see post #127  

Click to expand...

Apologies Iain, you just canâ€™t get the staff these days 

You are reserve No 1


----------



## IainP (Feb 27, 2018)

:thup:
No probs, people who organise stuff are above criticism.
Cheers


----------



## grumpyjock (Feb 28, 2018)

I thought that was taken as read that i was number 4 reserve.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Feb 28, 2018)

grumpyjock said:



			I thought that was taken as read that i was number 4 reserve.
		
Click to expand...

You are No.2. 

2 reserves have already been used.

i missed Iain when updating the list.


----------



## Piece (Mar 21, 2018)

To confirm that unfortunately I can't make HH this year. Good luck to all involved.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Mar 21, 2018)

Piece said:



			To confirm that unfortunately I can't make HH this year. Good luck to all involved.
		
Click to expand...

Cheers Matt, I have sent a PM to Iain to confirm if he is going to H4H as the West Hill meet will prioritise those that are playing at H4H.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Mar 25, 2018)

Another dropout I'm afraid, not looking like I'll have enough holidays for H4H.


----------



## Val (Apr 3, 2018)

Hi Glyn, need to join the casualty list on this one im afraid.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Apr 3, 2018)

FairwayDodger said:



			Another dropout I'm afraid, not looking like I'll have enough holidays for H4H.
		
Click to expand...




Val said:



			Hi Glyn, need to join the casualty list on this one im afraid.
		
Click to expand...

No probs at all. The Â£10 deposit will go to H4H :thup:


----------



## grumpyjock (Apr 3, 2018)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			No probs at all. The Â£10 deposit will go to H4H :thup:
		
Click to expand...

sent my deposit today. see you then.


----------



## Captainron (Apr 4, 2018)

Stick me down for this Glyn


----------



## Badger (Jul 2, 2018)

reluctantly having to pull out Glyn,

struggling for days off and have had to sacrifice this for the main event at Liphook.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jul 9, 2018)

Badger said:



			reluctantly having to pull out Glyn,

struggling for days off and have had to sacrifice this for the main event at Liphook.
		
Click to expand...

No problems at all :thup:


----------



## mashleyR7 (Jul 9, 2018)

Hi, Im going to have to pull out this too im afraid. Ive changed job and have all my holidays booked up for trips overseas. Im taking unpaid for the H4H day so can't take two days off. Sorry but see you all on the Tuesday.


----------



## JamesR (Aug 2, 2018)

Hi Glyn,
Hopefully Â£50 should be wending it's way into your bank account soon. 
So I think that makes me fully paid up.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Aug 3, 2018)

1	LQ		Paid 	Â£60
2	Liverpoolphil		Paid	Â£60
3	Dufferman		Paid	Â£10
4	Alwaysabridesmaid		Paid	Â£60
5	Job 1850		Paid	Â£10
6	Liverbirdie		Paid	Â£60
7	Richart		Paid	Â£60
8	Jocko		Paid	Â£10
9	Stuc		Paid	Â£10
10	Dando		Paid	Â£10
11	James R		Paid	Â£60
12	Twire		Paid	Â£10
13	Imurg		Paid	Â£10
14	Fragger		Paid	Â£10
15	Sam85		Paid	Â£10
16	Crow		Paid	Â£10
17	94tegsi		Paid	Â£60
18	PaulW7401		Paid	Â£10
19	Junior		Paid	Â£10
20	SteveW86		Paid	Â£10
21	Anotherdouble		Paid	Â£60
22	The Diablo		Paid	Â£10
23	Pokerjoke		Paid	Â£10
24	Pokerjoke Dad		Paid	Â£10
25	Drive4show		Paid	Â£10
26	Swinger		Paid	Â£60
27	CVG		Paid	Â£10
28	2blue		Paid	Â£60
29	Topoftheflop		Paid	Â£10
30	Kraxx		Paid	Â£10
31	Khamelion		Paid	Â£10
32	Hacker Hughes		Paid	Â£10
33	Homer		Paid	Â£10
34	Mikejohnchapman		Paid	Â£10
35	Bigfoot		Paid	Â£10
36	Matty6		Paid	Â£60
37	GG26		Paid	Â£10
38	Merv Swerve		Paid	Â£10
39	B-I-M		Paid	Â£10
40	Cake		Paid	Â£60
41	Chefio		Paid	Â£10
42	Bogieboy		Paid	Â£10
43	Swingalot		Paid	Â£10
44	Grumpyjock		Paid	Â£10
45	Troymcclure		Paid	Â£10
46	Wookie		Paid	Â£10
47	PNWokingham		Paid	Â£10
48	Radbourne2010		Paid	Â£60
49	Duffers		Paid	Â£10
50	ArtyD		Paid	Â£60


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Aug 3, 2018)

Cheers all for the payments so far.

Â£80 so far also going to the H4H pot :thup:


----------



## PNWokingham (Aug 4, 2018)

50 squid winging its way to you now Glyn


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Aug 14, 2018)

I'm on a Ferry back from Le Golf National on Monday morning. We plan to arrive in Dover @ 10.30 so a quick 2.5 hour journey up to Woking will get me there for around 1ish. I may be a little fatigued on arrival after weekend supporting Les Blues. 

Can I request a late Tee time if possible Glyn? :cheers:  



Lincoln Quaker said:



			Cheers all for the payments so far.

Â£80 so far also going to the H4H pot :thup:
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Aug 14, 2018)

Radbourne2010 said:



			I'm on a Ferry back from Le Golf National on Monday morning. We plan to arrive in Dover @ 10.30 so a quick 2.5 hour journey up to Woking will get me there for around 1ish. I may be a little fatigued on arrival after weekend supporting Les Blues. 

Can I request a late Tee time if possible Glyn? :cheers:
		
Click to expand...

Duly noted, as long as you promise to behave if its a bit slow and its get dark near the end


----------



## User2021 (Aug 14, 2018)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Duly noted, as long as you promise to behave if its a bit slow and its get dark near the end 

Click to expand...

He has been known to throw the odd cricket bat when upset, in years gone by :lol:


----------



## Dando (Aug 14, 2018)

jobr1850 said:



			He has been known to throw the odd cricket bat when upset, in years gone by :lol:
		
Click to expand...

I was known for that as well, especially after a dodgy LBW decision given by the oppo's umpire


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Aug 15, 2018)

Thanks Glyn. I couldn't play cricket back then, but I'm nay bad at golf now ne:



jobr1850 said:



			He has been known to throw the odd cricket bat when upset, in years gone by :lol:
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Aug 24, 2018)

Sorry won't be able to make this so please remove me from the list.


----------



## pokerjoke (Aug 24, 2018)

drive4show said:



			Sorry won't be able to make this so please remove me from the list.
		
Click to expand...


:whoo::whoo::whoo::whoo::whoo::whoo::whoo::whoo:


----------



## User20205 (Aug 24, 2018)

pokerjoke said:



			:whoo::whoo::whoo::whoo::whoo::whoo::whoo::whoo:
		
Click to expand...

Why is this a good thing?


----------



## pokerjoke (Aug 24, 2018)

therod said:



			Why is this a good thing?
		
Click to expand...

Sorry forgot to explain its banter.


----------



## User20205 (Aug 24, 2018)

pokerjoke said:



			Sorry forgot to explain its banter.
		
Click to expand...

My mistake.....top bantz ......


----------



## Kraxx68 (Aug 28, 2018)

Hi Glyn,. paid for Hacker_Hughes and myslef - Â£100.00 paid direct to your bank account.  Cheers Kraxx (Stu Fisk)


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Aug 30, 2018)

For those that are still left to pay the remaining Â£50 please can I have that by the 14th September.

I will do an update in the next few days.

Thanks


----------



## Khamelion (Aug 30, 2018)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			For those that are still left to pay the remaining Â£50 please can I have that by the 14th September.

I will do an update in the next few days.

Thanks
		
Click to expand...

Hi Glyn, Could you PM me your bank details so I can send you the balance.

Cheers
Dave


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Aug 30, 2018)

Khamelion said:



			Hi Glyn, Could you PM me your bank details so I can send you the balance.

Cheers
Dave
		
Click to expand...

Done


----------



## Matty6 (Aug 30, 2018)

Really looking forward to this! Not long to go ðŸ˜¬


----------



## Bigfoot (Aug 30, 2018)

Â£50 transferred to you Glynn.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Aug 30, 2018)

Can you PM me your payment details please Glyn.


----------



## GG26 (Aug 30, 2018)

Glyn, could you PM your details for payment.  Thanks.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 31, 2018)

Â£50 sent.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Aug 31, 2018)

Thanks to everyone who has sent over the balance.

Keep them coming.

Any late payers you will be getting Cameron and Richart as partners, you really donâ€™t want that


----------



## TopOfTheFlop (Sep 2, 2018)

Hi all, 
Only going to be able to make the Tuesday now. Can you let my spot go please. Cheers


----------



## Cheifi0 (Sep 3, 2018)

Could you pm me the payment details please.


----------



## Dando (Sep 3, 2018)

Glyn,
Really sorry but I am going to drop out of this one and the main day.
Dando


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Sep 3, 2018)

Glyn is it the same paypal details as before?


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Sep 3, 2018)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Glyn is it the same paypal details as before?
		
Click to expand...

Yes Phil. 

Cheers


----------



## Swingalot (Sep 4, 2018)

Have we got a rough idea on tee times for this? Should be ok as long as its not too early (on the lash big time on the Sunday and want to be able to walk/see/drive/swing/talk etc.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Sep 4, 2018)

Swingalot said:



			Have we got a rough idea on tee times for this? Should be ok as long as its not too early (on the lash big time on the Sunday and want to be able to walk/see/drive/swing/talk etc.
		
Click to expand...

Monday 1st October tee times from 13.00 (sunset time is 18.39 so plenty of light)

You can go off in the last group if you wish.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Sep 5, 2018)




----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Sep 5, 2018)

We have spaces for 3 more should anyone wish to join us at West Hill.

If not Captainron is playing on his own


----------



## User2021 (Sep 5, 2018)

Balance sent mate


----------



## Swingalot (Sep 5, 2018)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Monday 1st October tee times from 13.00 (sunset time is 18.39 so plenty of light)

You can go off in the last group if you wish.
		
Click to expand...

No need for that mate, I just needed to avoid a morning tee time. Payment sent over today.


----------



## Bigfoot (Sep 5, 2018)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			We have spaces for 3 more should anyone wish to join us at West Hill.

If not Captainron is playing on his own 

Click to expand...

In the spirit of charity or care in the community, I will volunteer to for this. After all, he won't be bowling at me.


----------



## wookie (Sep 7, 2018)

Sorry Glyn had just realised I hadn't paid this.  Have sent balance over and Sunningdale deposit.  Thanks mate


----------



## Stuart_C (Sep 7, 2018)

Bigfoot said:



			In the spirit of charity or care in the community, I will volunteer to for this. After all, he won't be bowling at me.
		
Click to expand...

Do you realise what you're letting yourself in for??

#prayforbigfoot


----------



## Bigfoot (Sep 7, 2018)

Oh yes, but your concern is appreciated!


----------



## Blue in Munich (Sep 11, 2018)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			We have spaces for 3 more should anyone wish to join us at West Hill.

If not *Captainron is playing on his own* 

Click to expand...

You mean he's playing with all his mates..... (smileys are still cattled)


----------



## Stuart_C (Sep 11, 2018)

I'm looking forward to playing West Hill, i missed the last one H4H day that was held there, just praying for a good group.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Sep 11, 2018)

Blue in Munich said:



			You mean he's playing with all his mates..... (smileys are still cattled)
		
Click to expand...

I think I may have found him a partner, see post 198 ðŸ˜‚


----------



## richart (Sep 11, 2018)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			I think I may have found him a partner, see post 198 ðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...

Nice quiet two ball.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Sep 11, 2018)

richart said:



			Nice quiet two ball.
		
Click to expand...

The only time they will get to talk is on the tee anyway ðŸ¤ Cameron and fairways donâ€™t really go together ðŸ˜€


----------



## Stuart_C (Sep 11, 2018)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			I think I may have found him a partner, see post 198 ðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...

WTF have i done to deserve to play with that obnoxious two hat??

i had 36 holes round sunningdale with him, 35 holes too many imo aswell as spending lunch with him.......


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Sep 11, 2018)

Stuart_C said:



			WTF have i done to deserve to play with that obnoxious two hat??

i had 36 holes round sunningdale with him, 35 holes too many imo aswell as spending lunch with him.......
		
Click to expand...

Itâ€™s called charity mate ðŸ‘Œ


----------



## Stuart_C (Sep 11, 2018)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Itâ€™s called charity mate ðŸ‘Œ
		
Click to expand...

Thanks "mate" ðŸ˜£


----------



## grumpyjock (Sep 13, 2018)

going to have to give this golf day a miss this year, down with the joint pains again.


----------



## pokerjoke (Sep 19, 2018)

grumpyjock said:



			going to have to give this golf day a miss this year, down with the joint pains again.
		
Click to expand...


Sorry didn't me to link.

Any sign of the draw yet


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Sep 19, 2018)

pokerjoke said:



			Sorry didn't me to link.

Any sign of the draw yet
		
Click to expand...

The draw will be done when everyone has paid


----------



## pokerjoke (Sep 19, 2018)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			The draw will be done when everyone has paid 

Click to expand...

I've paid


----------



## pokerjoke (Sep 19, 2018)

Lincoln Quaker said:



View attachment 25470

Click to expand...

This needs updating


----------



## richart (Sep 19, 2018)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			The draw will be done when everyone has paid 

Click to expand...

 LQ, the forums very own Victor Meldrew.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Sep 19, 2018)

pokerjoke said:



			This needs updating
		
Click to expand...

You are correct. 

However I am not into naming and shaming. No need for that is there ðŸ˜

PMs do the trick.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Sep 20, 2018)

Tee times for West Hill.

We will do a comp on the day, I will sort that with Rich in the next few days.

You can pay comp entry on the day to me before play.

We also have sandwiches included before play, hopefully there will be enough to go round


----------



## Stuart_C (Sep 20, 2018)

Thanks for putting me out with the GM Forum Leg End that is Homer, i dont what i've done to deserve LP and Ronâ˜¹


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 20, 2018)

Stuart_C said:



			Thanks for putting me out with the GM Forum Leg End that is Homer, i dont what i've done to deserve LP and Ronâ˜¹
		
Click to expand...

Think how I feel - I have Cam two days in a row


----------



## pokerjoke (Sep 20, 2018)

Stuart_C said:



			Thanks for putting me out with the GM Forum Leg End that is Homer, i dont what i've done to deserve LP and Ronâ˜¹
		
Click to expand...

That's a great 4 ball Phil will be tearing his hair out


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Sep 20, 2018)

Any chance of buying tickets? 
ðŸ‘

Actually thatâ€™s a cracking 4ball


----------



## richart (Sep 20, 2018)

Stuart_C said:



			Thanks for putting me out with the GM Forum Leg End that is Homer, i dont what i've done to deserve LP and Ronâ˜¹
		
Click to expand...

 You might be a video star, and become the new golf sex symbol.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Sep 20, 2018)

Stuart_C said:



			Thanks for putting me out with the GM Forum Leg End that is Homer, i dont what i've done to deserve LP and Ronâ˜¹
		
Click to expand...

I had to find someone that would tolerate you for 4 hours ðŸ˜


----------



## pokerjoke (Sep 20, 2018)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			I had to find someone that would tolerate you for 4 hours ðŸ˜
		
Click to expand...

4 hours?are we speeding up


----------



## PieMan (Sep 20, 2018)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			I had to find someone that would tolerate you for 4 hours ðŸ˜
		
Click to expand...

Are you expecting them to walk in after 14 holes then?!!! ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Sep 20, 2018)

pokerjoke said:



			4 hours?are we speeding up
		
Click to expand...

No forumers take more than 4 hrs according to there posts ðŸ˜

I have yet been on a meet thatâ€™s less than 4 1/2 ðŸ˜±


----------



## Stuart_C (Sep 20, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Think how I feel - I have Cam two days in a row 

Click to expand...

You deserve him, a match made in heaven.....


----------



## Stuart_C (Sep 20, 2018)

richart said:



			You might be a video star, and become the new golf sex symbol.

Click to expand...

One can only hope ðŸ¤­ðŸ¤­


----------



## Stuart_C (Sep 20, 2018)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			I had to find someone that would tolerate you for 4 hours ðŸ˜
		
Click to expand...

'koff you, i know at least 3 people who enjoy my company....


----------



## 2blue (Sep 20, 2018)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			No forumers take more than 4 hrs according to there posts ðŸ˜

I have yet been on a meet thatâ€™s less than 4 1/2 ðŸ˜±
		
Click to expand...

Need more than 4 hrs to create a video star &/or new golf sex symbol....  Hope it don't delay Curry night!!


----------



## chrisd (Sep 20, 2018)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Any chance of buying tickets? 
ðŸ‘

Actually thatâ€™s a cracking 4ball
		
Click to expand...

It's got all the making of a Hollywood  movie (well, more Cricklewood,  but you know what I mean ðŸ˜)


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Sep 20, 2018)

Stuart_C said:



			'koff you, i know at least 3 people who enjoy my company....
		
Click to expand...

Hmmm does your kids count ðŸ˜


----------



## 2blue (Sep 20, 2018)

Stuart_C said:



			'koff you, i know at least 3 people who enjoy my company....
		
Click to expand...

Cum'on you 3 â€¦. let's be knowing you'se


----------



## Stuart_C (Sep 20, 2018)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Hmmm does your kids count ðŸ˜
		
Click to expand...

No not them......âœŠðŸ’¦ðŸ’¦


----------



## chrisd (Sep 20, 2018)

Stuart_C said:



			No not them......âœŠðŸ’¦ðŸ’¦
		
Click to expand...


Without them ? Gonna be a struggle  then ðŸ˜€


----------



## 2blue (Sep 20, 2018)

Stuart_C said:



			No not them......âœŠðŸ’¦ðŸ’¦
		
Click to expand...

Oh hell Stu... simples.....   just offer a Â£10 donation to H4H for your chosen replacement to switch  who's gonna refuse ??


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 20, 2018)

Stuart_C said:



			Thanks for putting me out with the GM Forum Leg End that is Homer, i dont what i've done to deserve LP and Ronâ˜¹
		
Click to expand...

Just think we will have front row seats on our own Aimpoint demo plus could be You Tube stars soon unless they already have you on there from Smokin Moes ðŸ˜²


----------



## 2blue (Sep 21, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Just think we will have front row seats on our own Aimpoint demo plus could be You Tube stars soon unless they already have you on there from Smokin Moes ðŸ˜²
		
Click to expand...

Good luck with all of that guys


----------



## Captainron (Sep 21, 2018)

Iâ€™m looking forward to it. Never played with Phil or Homer before so a new experience for me. Counting down now!


----------



## Matty6 (Sep 21, 2018)

Really looking forward to this too! Should be a great couple of days ðŸ˜Ž


----------



## Khamelion (Sep 21, 2018)

I'll be coming down wearing my Deer Stalker holding a big magnifying glass, I'm still searching for my game, if anyone finds it before me, please put it out of it misery it the only humane thing to do, not sure if it is infectious, but to be on the safe side don't touch it.


----------



## chrisd (Sep 21, 2018)

Khamelion said:



			I'll be coming down wearing my Deer Stalker holding a big magnifying glass, I'm still searching for my game, if anyone finds it before me, please put it out of it misery it the only humane thing to do, not sure if it is infectious, but to be on the safe side don't touch it.
		
Click to expand...

Is that the one I might have spotted emerging from the cack at Woodhall ? ðŸ¤—


----------



## 94tegsi (Sep 21, 2018)

Looking at tee times, might be close to dark at the end for the last groups!


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Sep 21, 2018)

94tegsi said:



			Looking at tee times, might be close to dark at the end for the last groups!
		
Click to expand...

In that case the organiser needs to be careful about who he puts in the last group


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Sep 21, 2018)

94tegsi said:



			Looking at tee times, might be close to dark at the end for the last groups!
		
Click to expand...

4 hrs 30 of daylight. 

We should be ok as west hill isnâ€™t a long course ðŸ¤ž

Like I mentioned before no one on this forum takes longer than 4hrs to get round ðŸ˜


----------



## Cake (Sep 21, 2018)

drive4show said:



			In that case the organiser needs to be careful about who he puts in the last group  

Click to expand...

Does anyone know what style cards they have at West Hill (bi-fold; tri-fold)... Might need to consider their aerodynamics and get some throwing  practise in before the big day.


----------



## richart (Sep 21, 2018)

Cake said:



			Does anyone know what style cards they have at West Hill (bi-fold; tri-fold)... Might need to consider their aerodynamics and get some throwing  practise in before the big day.
		
Click to expand...

Health and Safety know makes the wearing of crash helmets compulsory for forum day organisers.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Sep 24, 2018)

So who else is about in Aldershot on the Sunday night?

Me, Jocko, Junior, Capt ron and Dan are about and I'm sure will be toasting the European Ryder cup win in a few local hostelries, so more than welcome to join us for a few beers if you fancy it.......


----------



## 2blue (Sep 24, 2018)

Liverbirdie said:



			So who else is about in Aldershot on the Sunday night?

Me, Jocko, Junior, Capt ron and Dan are about and I'm sure will be toasting the European Ryder cup win in a few local hostelries, so more than welcome to join us for a few beers if you fancy it.......
		
Click to expand...

Me 'n Josh is thereâ€¦â€¦.  must be a Spoons some where.....  oh yes I seem to remember there is 1 High Street, Aldershot GU11 1BH


----------



## Liverbirdie (Sep 25, 2018)

2blue said:



			Me 'n Josh is thereâ€¦â€¦.  must be a Spoons some where.....  oh yes I seem to remember there is 1 High Street, Aldershot GU11 1BH

Click to expand...

Yes mate, there is one right by the hotel, although we'll see you at Frilford also.


----------



## Khamelion (Sep 25, 2018)

Myself, Kraxx and Hacker are staying at the premier inn, Sunday night, so if anyone else is in town, we could meet up. That is all depending on when we get back from Hartley Whitney GC, we may see what the bar there has to offer, for food (if still on) and drink.


----------



## DRW (Sep 25, 2018)

Thought I would post up just in case anyone fancies it(and will need to confirm with wife this afternoon that this is 100%).

I have a family room(sleeps upto 3) booked at the Travelodge At Four Marks, Alton(17 miles to liphook) on the 1 October, that I don't think I will now be using, so would be going free or maybe a very small donation to H4H if you feel inclined, if someone hasn't got accommodation booked for the night before or fancies a 'sole' room.


----------



## richart (Sep 25, 2018)

Liverbirdie said:



			So who else is about in Aldershot on the Sunday night?

Me, Jocko, Junior, Capt ron and Dan are about and I'm sure will be toasting the European Ryder cup win in a few local hostelries, so more than welcome to join us for a few beers if you fancy it.......
		
Click to expand...

If I get a pass, I could be up for a small shandy.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Sep 25, 2018)

Khamelion said:



			Myself, Kraxx and Hacker are staying at the premier inn, Sunday night, so if anyone else is in town, we could meet up. That is all depending on when we get back from Hartley Whitney GC, we may see what the bar there has to offer, for food (if still on) and drink.
		
Click to expand...

Ahhh, the NE regiment - see you in the Wetherspoons in Aldershot if your around.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Sep 25, 2018)

richart said:



			If I get a pass, I could be up for a small shandy.

Click to expand...

Oo and some nuts - we'll even let you take the last packet that hides the girls cleavage on the KP nuts one, mate.


----------



## Cake (Sep 30, 2018)

Can someone on this thread let Glyn know that I now canâ€™t make this (had my holiday pulled by work yesterday).  Iâ€™ve dropped him a PM on here but donâ€™t know if he has seen it.

Iâ€™m still hopeful to be able to make Tuesday at Liphook but will have to see how Monday goes.

Sorry Glyn... hope it does not inconvenience you.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Sep 30, 2018)

Cake said:



			Can someone on this thread let Glyn know that I now canâ€™t make this (had my holiday pulled by work yesterday).  Iâ€™ve dropped him a PM on here but donâ€™t know if he has seen it.

Iâ€™m still hopeful to be able to make Tuesday at Liphook but will have to see how Monday goes.

Sorry Glyn... hope it does not inconvenience you.
		
Click to expand...

got it cheers 

At the Ryder cup today. Will sort tomorrow at west hill. 

Thanks ðŸ‘


----------



## IainP (Sep 30, 2018)

Just trying to drag myself from Ryder Cup fog to think about tomorrow. 
Are we okay in golf clobber around the clubhouse?
Am out last but hope  to come a fair bit earlier for the full forum meet experience ðŸ˜€. Were  sandwiches mentioned and if so any idea on timings?

Cheers,  looking forward to it.


----------



## richart (Sep 30, 2018)

IainP said:



			Just trying to drag myself from Ryder Cup fog to think about tomorrow.
Are we okay in golf clobber around the clubhouse?
Am out last but hope  to come a fair bit earlier for the full forum meet experience ðŸ˜€. Were  sandwiches mentioned and if so any idea on timings?

Cheers,  looking forward to it.
		
Click to expand...

 Sandwiches from 12.00. Golf clothes are fine in the clubhouse, apart from golf shoes ! Probably need to get there early in case Stu C gets to the food first.


----------



## Stuart_C (Sep 30, 2018)

richart said:



			Sandwiches from 12.00. Golf clothes are fine in the clubhouse, apart from golf shoes ! Probably need to get there early in case Stu C gets to the food first.

Click to expand...

Sandwiches will be safe, iâ€™ll be on the range watching the forum leg end warm up trying to pick up as many tips as possible.

Looking forward to my round tomorrow with Homer, I hope he doesnâ€™t leave his banter at home.


----------



## Matty6 (Sep 30, 2018)

Safe travels folks! Looking forward to what will be a cracking couple of days of golf! ðŸŒï¸â€â™‚ï¸


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 30, 2018)

Stuart_C said:



			Sandwiches will be safe, iâ€™ll be on the range watching the forum leg end warm up trying to pick up as many tips as possible.

Looking forward to my round tomorrow with Homer, I hope he doesnâ€™t leave his banter at home.
		
Click to expand...

In anticipation of being vlog/you tube stars Iâ€™m even getting the white trousers out ðŸ‘


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 30, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			In anticipation of being vlog/you tube stars Iâ€™m even getting the white trousers out ðŸ‘
		
Click to expand...

No need. It's not being filmed in any context.


----------



## Stuart_C (Sep 30, 2018)

HomerJSimpson said:



			No need. It's not being filmed in any context.
		
Click to expand...

Thank christ for that Martin, lets enjoy the golf ðŸ‘

And dont forget your banterðŸ‘Š


----------



## Khamelion (Sep 30, 2018)

Liverbirdie said:



			Ahhh, the NE regiment - see you in the Wetherspoons in Aldershot if your around. 

Click to expand...

Where were you, weâ€™ve ate and are happily supping a pint or three


----------



## Liverbirdie (Oct 1, 2018)

Khamelion said:



			Where were you, weâ€™ve ate and are happily supping a pint or three
		
Click to expand...

Brewers fare for 5, the Alex for 3 "with Albert tatlock style" pint glasses with handles. Then the Victoria ..... Beware the blonde lush...ðŸ˜—ðŸ˜—ðŸ˜—


----------



## Imurg (Oct 1, 2018)

Heads up all those coming South.
M25 closed between Heathrow and the M3
It's gonna be busy all around the area


----------



## GG26 (Oct 1, 2018)

Thanks Ian, will leave a bit earlier and use the M40 rather than the M1


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Oct 1, 2018)

Travelling up from Paris. ETA 1.15ish ðŸ¤žâ›³ï¸


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Oct 1, 2018)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			4 hrs 30 of daylight.

We should be ok as west hill isnâ€™t a long course ðŸ¤ž

Like I mentioned before no one on this forum takes longer than 4hrs to get round ðŸ˜
		
Click to expand...

We wouldnâ€™t have taken four hours to get round if weâ€™d set off at 3.40 ðŸ˜‚


----------



## User2021 (Oct 2, 2018)

Great day guys, thanks to everyone who helped organise


----------



## Stuart_C (Oct 2, 2018)

Another boss day sorted by Lincoln Quaker, Homer had Captainron in his ass pocket all day ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 2, 2018)

Stuart_C said:



			Another boss day sorted by Lincoln Quaker, Homer had Captainron in his ass pocket all day ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...

West Hill was in immaculate condition, great fun , never had cam so quiet - if only Homer had a partner then the game might have been closer ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚

Fore right !!!!ðŸŒðŸ¿â€â™‚ï¸


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 3, 2018)

Stuart_C said:



			I hope he doesnâ€™t leave his banter at home.
		
Click to expand...

Banter brought and delivered. Captainron will be allowed out my pocket for birthdays, Christmas and if he's a very good boy. I had an absolute blast with my four ball and the golf was secondary to the banter. Don't think anyone got away with anything and it was savage at times which just made it funnier. LP and Cam did play some good golf, well LP did, but Stu and I were there trying to out hack each other. Think we'll call that contest an honorable half. The course was top drawer, the greens a mere hors d'oeuvre to the scary greens at Liphook yesterday. I'm a broken man in body and mind carrying Cam around


----------



## richart (Oct 3, 2018)

Cracking day Glyn, and perfectly organised as always. 

Course was in lovely condition, and West Hill is just a lovely place to play golf.

Great company with AnotherDouble, Big Foot and NWJocko. We were put off by the group in front though, Could you keep the noise down next time Homer. Loved them shouting fore right at the house near the 14th tee. Did it duck ?

Get off your backside Glyn and get the scores up


----------



## Captainron (Oct 3, 2018)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Banter brought and delivered. Captainron will be allowed out my pocket for birthdays, Christmas and if he's a very good boy. I had an absolute blast with my four ball and the golf was secondary to the banter. Don't think anyone got away with anything and it was savage at times which just made it funnier. LP and Cam did play some good golf, well LP did, but Stu and I were there trying to out hack each other. Think we'll call that contest an honorable half. The course was top drawer, the greens a mere hors d'oeuvre to the scary greens at Liphook yesterday. I'm a broken man in body and mind carrying Cam around
		
Click to expand...

The thanks I get for winning holes and keeping us in the game for so long....


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Oct 3, 2018)

richart said:



			Get off your backside Glyn and get the scores up 

Click to expand...

And you get off yours and post up the auction results and bids


----------



## richart (Oct 3, 2018)

drive4show said:



			And you get off yours and post up the auction results and bids  

Click to expand...

You donâ€™t want to hear who won The Broadstone 2 two ball.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Oct 3, 2018)

richart said:



			You donâ€™t want to hear who won The Broadstone 2 two ball.

Click to expand...

I've heard a rumour but not broken the news to Louise yet


----------



## richart (Oct 3, 2018)

drive4show said:



			I've heard a rumour but not broken the news to Louise yet 

Click to expand...

What is 90% of 15 ?


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Oct 3, 2018)

richart said:



			Get off your backside Glyn and get the scores up 

Click to expand...

I don't recall us playing any comp at West Hill


----------



## Fish (Oct 3, 2018)

I think next year I'll play the day before rather than sitting in a pub all afternoon & night!

I deffo couldn't have done West Hill any justice though, I'd played in a Medal on Saturday and then 36 holes at Frilford on Sunday, so to play WH then on Monday was a round too far me, the old bones ain't what they used to be 

In fact I think my days playing 36 are numbered...


----------



## richart (Oct 3, 2018)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			I don't recall us playing any comp at West Hill 

Click to expand...

I would have thought it would be a West Hill board comp.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Oct 3, 2018)

So,

Just for one persons benefit as nobody else wants to know 

Nearest the pins 

Paulw4701
Sam 85

Cracking shots both of them.

Top 3 all with 36 points

3rd Paulw4701

2nd place Merv Swerve

And in 1st place............... Richart  

Thanks to everyone for putting in the Â£5 entry, I added it in the justgiving website and we added Â£235 plus gift aid to the pot


----------



## Merv_swerve (Oct 3, 2018)

Thanks again for organising LQ. 
We have been spoilt on these courses for 2 days. Superb!


----------



## Bigfoot (Oct 3, 2018)

richart said:



			Cracking day Glyn, and perfectly organised as always.

Course was in lovely condition, and West Hill is just a lovely place to play golf.

Great company with AnotherDouble, Big Foot and NWJocko. We were put off by the group in front though, Could you keep the noise down next time Homer. Loved them shouting fore right at the house near the 14th tee. Did it duck ?

Get off your backside Glyn and get the scores up 

Click to expand...

I can only agree with Rich. Everything at West Hill was superb. The course , company and weather. Many thanks for organising Glyn.

I will always remember I played with the winner and his very memorable par on the 1st !!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 3, 2018)

richart said:



			Cracking day Glyn, and perfectly organised as always.

Course was in lovely condition, and West Hill is just a lovely place to play golf.

Great company with AnotherDouble, Big Foot and NWJocko. We were put off by the group in front though, Could you keep the noise down next time Homer. Loved them shouting fore right at the house near the 14th tee. *Did it duck ?*

Get off your backside Glyn and get the scores up 

Click to expand...

It was Cam hitting the shot - right of the house was in trouble ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚


----------



## richart (Oct 3, 2018)

Bigfoot said:



			I can only agree with Rich. Everything at West Hill was superb. The course , company and weather. Many thanks for organising Glyn.

I will always remember I played with the winner and his very memorable par on the 1st !!
		
Click to expand...

 Just another regulation par I seem to remember.


----------



## Bigfoot (Oct 3, 2018)

richart said:



			Just another regulation par I seem to remember.

Click to expand...

Wouldn't the game be more exciting if every hole was like that.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 3, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			It was Cam hitting the shot - right of the house was in trouble ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...

I simply hit the house (or halfway hut) on the right and watched it bounce back onto the fairway. Seemed a simple tee shot to me. No need to shout and create any noise at all.


----------



## richart (Oct 3, 2018)

HomerJSimpson said:



			I simply hit the house (or halfway hut) on the right and watched it bounce back onto the fairway. Seemed a simple tee shot to me. No need to shout and create any noise at all.
		
Click to expand...

 To be fair, it is a stupid place to build a house, right in the middle of a golf course.


----------



## anotherdouble (Oct 3, 2018)

Hitting the house or the halfway hut must of been easy. Try playing from the path between the 2ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚. Very good round Rich. You were a putting guru. Great day with some great people.


----------



## NWJocko (Oct 3, 2018)

anotherdouble said:



			Hitting the house or the halfway hut must of been easy. Try playing from the path between the 2ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚. Very good round Rich. You were a putting guru. Great day with some great people.
		
Click to expand...

  There were some golf shots played from interesting places on Monday....... 

What a beautiful place to play golf West Hill is, great golf course and thoroughly enjoyed the afternoon and company with Rich, Mark and Chris.  I had to double take before marking a 4 on Rich's card for the 1st hole.......  

Great round by Rich though, solid golf and some very good putting (better than his caddying I was relying on as I only got 35....)


----------



## Artyd (Oct 3, 2018)

Thanks for a great day Glyn at another wonderful course from your must play list.
Great to see some faces I recognised from other LQ productions and to meet new fellow golf addicts.
Great effort in organising and getting yourself there as I believe you were at some other event that involved golf, canâ€™t remember what it was as you never mentioned it much ðŸ™„ðŸ˜´


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Oct 3, 2018)

Artyd said:



			Thanks for a great day Glyn at another wonderful course from your must play list.
Great to see some faces I recognised from other LQ productions and to meet new fellow golf addicts.
Great effort in organising and getting yourself there as I believe you were at some other event that involved golf, canâ€™t remember what it was as you never mentioned it much ðŸ™„ðŸ˜´
		
Click to expand...

Oh did I mention it to you that I was in Paris, let me tell you all about it sometime ðŸ˜‰ðŸ˜‰


----------



## User2021 (Oct 4, 2018)

Artyd said:



			Thanks for a great day Glyn at another wonderful course from your must play list.
Great to see some faces I recognised from other LQ productions and to meet new fellow golf addicts.
Great effort in organising and getting yourself there as I believe you were at some other event that involved golf, canâ€™t remember what it was as you never mentioned it much ðŸ™„ðŸ˜´
		
Click to expand...

Nice to meet you Arthur


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Oct 5, 2018)

Well done on organising Glyn. My weekend at Le Golf National took a little more out of me than I thought. Not sure if we finished in the dark or I just fell asleep walking up the 18th. Either way, great course & good company when we eventually got out


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 7, 2018)

Bleated thanks to Glyn and to everyone who made it another cracking day.


----------

